# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2016



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2016 às 09:03)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jul 2016 às 14:35)

Boas,
Por Lisboa céu limpo e vento moderado...na ponte 25 de abril era possível ver as nuvens baixas que estão junto à costa.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2016 às 19:30)

Nortada violenta...apareceu mais cedo do esperava. Rajadas brutais o carro até abanava, muita terra pelo ar.
Se isto hoje está assim, então amanhã promete.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jul 2016 às 21:05)

Nortada a intensificar-se bem! Até agora dos piores dias, rajada máxima de *67 km/h. *Mais um dia a refrescar o nosso Verão português:

Máxima agradável de: *26,1ºC*
Mínima: *17,9ºC
*
Corajosos são aqueles que foram hoje à praia e que vão amanhã* 
*
Domingo espera-se a máxima do ano


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2016 às 21:05)

Nortada sopra a *47 km/h.*
Rajadas constante nos *75/ 80 km/h*.
Até ao momento rajada máxima: *85 km/h.*


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2016 às 21:13)

Rajada de 83 km/h agora mesmo, impressionante, que vendaval.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2016 às 21:43)

Queda de Arvore na Malveira da Serra, a viatura dos bombeiros de Alcabideche saiu ha momentos do quartel.
É a 7ª ocorrência desde dia 25 de junho, entre as ocorrências dos Bombeiros de Alcabideche e Cascais.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jul 2016 às 23:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nortada sopra a *47 km/h.*
> Rajadas constante nos *75/ 80 km/h*.
> Até ao momento rajada máxima: *85 km/h.*


*Aviso* *Parâmetro                            * Amarelo
Vento - Rajada Máxima do Vento | 70 a 90 km/h

IPMA? Pode ser um fenómeno mais local, mas há muitas localidades de Sintra e Cascais a tocar nos 70 km/h só hoje...


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2016 às 23:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Aviso* *Parâmetro                            * Amarelo
> Vento - Rajada Máxima do Vento | 70 a 90 km/h
> 
> IPMA? Pode ser um fenómeno mais local, mas há muitas localidades de Sintra e Cascais a tocar nos 70 km/h só hoje...



Por acaso rajadas a tocar quase nos 70 km/h aqui nesta zona, não é nada de outro mundo, por vezes esse é o valor da velocidade do vento em certos picos.
Têm caído árvores aqui, e são árvores certamente habituadas a vendavais, ou seja, estamos a falar de rajadas na ordem do 100 km/h, pelo menos.
A rajada máxima do Pai do Vento foi aos 85 km/h, e muitas em torno dos 75 km/h.
Alcabideche, Cabreiro, Murches, Zambujeiro, Janes, Malveira e Biscaia, são localidade bem mais ventosas,  portanto é so fazer contas...
Se eu tivesse uma estação no topo do meu prédio ia chocar muita e boa gente, eu incluído.
Continuo a dizer que o IPMA anda a brincar com o fogo...sinceramente não tenho muito mais a dizer.

Nota: Disparo da nortada, registos de hoje da estação do Pai do Vento - Alcabideche.


----------



## ruijacome (2 Jul 2016 às 00:19)

Olá,

Na nossa estação do nosso quartel, a rajada máxima foi de 51.6 km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jul 2016 às 00:31)

Pois aí não faz tanto vento como cá em cima, isto está muito agressivo mesmo.


----------



## Candy (2 Jul 2016 às 01:41)

Está um vendaval que não lembra ao menino jesus! Fui à rua e cheguei agora... irraaaaaaaaa... 'tá frioooooooooooooooooo!!! 
É com cada rajada de vento norte que até andamos de lado! Bolas!!! E assobia que se farta. Barulheira lá fora. 
Acho que vão voltar os cobertores, sobretudos, samarras e afins! 
Diz que é julho... 

Ainda hoje ouvi na televisão que vai estar um excelente fim de semana de praia com temperaturas perto dos 40ºC e que seguramente as máximas não vão baixar do 30! 
Venham p'ra Peniche que logo vêm a praia e os 30ºC!!!!


----------



## Candy (2 Jul 2016 às 01:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por acaso rajadas a tocar quase nos 70 km/h aqui nesta zona, não é nada de outro mundo, por vezes esse é o valor da velocidade do vento em certos picos.
> Têm caído árvores aqui, e são árvores certamente habituadas a vendavais, ou seja, estamos a falar de rajadas na ordem do 100 km/h, pelo menos.
> A rajada máxima do Pai do Vento foi aos 85 km/h, e muitas em torno dos 75 km/h.
> Alcabideche, Cabreiro, Murches, Zambujeiro, Janes, Malveira e Biscaia, são localidade bem mais ventosas,  portanto é so fazer contas...
> ...


E a estação meteorológica do Cabo Carvoeiro continua sem debitar dados! Arranjadinha em março (tinha os painéis todos partidos), mas mesmo assim... Depois do arranjo começou a dar temperaturas de -10 e -20ºC, até que deixou de debitar por completo! Nem o vento... 
Hoje é daquelas noites que gostava de conseguir ver a intensidade do vento! É pena...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jul 2016 às 07:59)

Nortada violenta soma e segue.
*16,1ºC*

Ontem acabou por cair outra árvore na Malveira da Serra,elevando assim para 8 o numero de ocorrências relacionadas com a nortada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jul 2016 às 08:26)

Bom dia a todos. Está frio, nevoeiro cerrado e vento fraco...


----------



## Tufao André (2 Jul 2016 às 16:51)

Boa tarde!
Mais um dia sem grandes novidades. Mantém-se o céu limpo, temperaturas agradáveis, mas o vento continua a soprar moderado a forte de N/NW com rajadas bastante intensas sobretudo agora à tarde! Basicamente toda a semana nisto...
T. actual: 26,8ºC
HR: 44%

Amanhã já se espera uma mudança radical! Vento bem mais fraco, subida acentuada da temperatura (talvez vá aos 36/37ºC) e a partir do final da tarde/inicio da noite pode mesmo ocorrer alguma instabilidade com aguaceiros e até trovoada!!  Esperemos bem que se concretize pois ja tenho saudades e estou farto deste tempo monótono. Tudo depende do deslocamento da depressão térmica que está no interior da PI!


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jul 2016 às 16:52)

Por aqui a tarde deste sábado segue quente com 31ºC e com vento fraco.
Amanhã parece que vamos torrar...


----------



## david 6 (2 Jul 2016 às 18:03)

máxima: *31.1ºC*
minima: *14.4ºC*
actual: *28.2ºC*

amanhã 40ºC...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jul 2016 às 22:09)

Nortada violenta...
Rajada máxima: *92 km/h* !
A velocidade do vento nestas 22 horas, situa-se nos *33 km/h*, elucidativo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jul 2016 às 10:54)

Bom dia! Ás 9h30 já está muito calor... o que será de tarde...


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2016 às 11:00)

vou com *28.3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2016 às 12:08)

Algumas horas de descanso de vento...logo à tarde ja tenho nortada moderada a forte.
Calor e vento nulo, raridade, *30,0ºC*.
Ha pouco passei no vale do Pisão e da Mula estavam uns bons 32ºC /33ºC, que bafo.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2016 às 12:13)

*32.6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2016 às 12:13)

Alvega tem algumas hipoteses de fazer uma amplitude térmica a rondar os 30ºC, a minima foi na casa dos 12ºc, vamos ver até onde vai a máxima.
O mesmo se aplica a famosa estação de Seiça, a inversão da madrugada fez a tempertura cair aos 11,4ºC, neste momento já vai nos 34ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2016 às 12:21)

Tomar a escaldar, segue já nos *36,3ºC

https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITOMAR232*


----------



## DaniFR (3 Jul 2016 às 12:39)

Por aqui, *30,6ºC*

Mínima: *12,7ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jul 2016 às 12:44)

Boas.
Por aqui, o calor vai seguindo com pouca força. Ainda com "apenas" 27ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2016 às 12:51)

Rumo á maxima do ano .
*31,1ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (3 Jul 2016 às 12:52)

boas por aqui bastante calor a temperatura vai nos 33.4 vamos ver se bate a máxima do ano.


----------



## homem do mar (3 Jul 2016 às 12:53)

Amareleja já vai nos 39.2 e tomar nos 36.8


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2016 às 13:36)

*36.5ºC*, eu já passei a máxima do ano


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2016 às 14:06)

*33,0ºC*, excelente temperatura para esta zona.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jul 2016 às 14:09)

Esta lestada que mal faz abanar as árvores 

*36,4ºC 

*


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2016 às 14:19)

*33,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2016 às 14:21)

Abrantes, cota 160 mts, segue já nos 39,2ºC,
Isto é um claro sinal que Alvega já estará nos 40/41ºC

https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IABRANTE3


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2016 às 14:24)

*37.7ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (3 Jul 2016 às 14:42)

34,6°C


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2016 às 14:51)

Faço ideia junto à cota do Tejo e principalmente naquele sectores bem encaixados do vale. 
Grelha no alcatrão e siga lá a sardinhada.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2016 às 15:14)

*38.6ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2016 às 15:16)

Ontem tive a rajada máxima anual(*92 km/h*), hoje tenho a temperatura máxima anual (*33,6ºC*), está certo. 
Se calhar o nosso clima não é assim tão monotomo. Incrível o poder da lestada.

Temperatura em queda lenta.
*31,3ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jul 2016 às 15:40)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui "só" estão *29,7°C, *sendo a zona mais "fresca" das redondezas . Algum vento vai soprando de leste, e vamos lá ver se a chuva que está prevista para a próxima madrugada nos ajuda a refrescar as casas.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2016 às 15:50)

Canha( Montijo) : *39,2ºC*


----------



## fsl (3 Jul 2016 às 16:50)

Nova-Oeiras atingiu 34.1,às 16:06.


----------



## homem do mar (3 Jul 2016 às 17:00)

por aqui tive a máxima do ano com 36.6 ainda assim pensei que fosse mais alta


----------



## Luis Filipe (3 Jul 2016 às 17:17)

Em Sacavem 35.6 as 17 horas

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2016 às 17:36)

Aqui muito calor abrasador pelo Ribatejo, o meu auriol é sombra está a marcar neste momento 36ºC.
Máxima de hoje: 36.3ºC
mínima: 19ºC

A estação de Tancos no WunderGround está a registar 38.2ºC
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=zmw:00000.1.08552


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jul 2016 às 17:52)

Para já, 33.6ºC, máxima do ano, abaixo do que previa.

Confirma-se como a máxima do dia, e do ano. Já começou o seu trajecto descendente.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2016 às 18:19)

Alvega terá ido aos 42ºC, belo valor. 
Entretanto, por aqui o vento já sopra moderado a forte.


----------



## meteocaldas (3 Jul 2016 às 20:07)

Pois amigos, quando quase todos vocês, registaram temperaturas bem acima dos 30ºC durante o dia de hoje, pode até parecer mentira mas...
aqui nas Caldas da Rainha não passamos dos 24ºC!

Apenas a 20Km daqui, (mas mais longe do mar), a meteocercal já registou perto de 30ºC.

Curiosamente, as previsões para as Caldas (IPMA, WU, Weatheronline, Accuweather e outras), têm falhado redondamente nos últimos dias. 
A ver se a situação volta ao "normal" durante esta semana.

http://www.meteocaldas.eu/pc


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2016 às 20:22)

máxima: *38.7ºC*, máxima do ano, estava uma brisa quente com sensação térmica acima dos 40ºC , Coruche o máxima ali numa hora foi 39.1ºC talvez tenha chegado próximo dos 40ºC
minima: *14.6ºC*
actual: *30.1ºC*

ainda surgiu um aguaceiro no Aletenjo comecei a vê lo ao longe, mas depressa se dissipou, para os próximos dias as condições são melhores


----------



## DaniFR (3 Jul 2016 às 20:50)

Temperatura actual: *26,7ºC*

Máxima: *35,6ºC*
Mínima: *12,7ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2016 às 21:10)

Por aqui mal se consegue estar dentro de casa, tal não é o calor que ainda se faz sentir, com 32.3ºC actuais.
O calor de hoje já me conseguiu queimar as folhas das framboesas.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2016 às 21:17)

*23,7ºC*
Forte nortada, neste caso lestada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jul 2016 às 21:28)

Máxima anual ficou mesmo nos *36,4ºC

*


----------



## homem do mar (3 Jul 2016 às 21:28)

incrível temperatura a esta hora o termómetro ainda marca 29.1 vai ser difícil dormir esta noite se o vento não aparecer


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2016 às 22:01)

Apesar da máxima anual, já tive rajada de *66 km/h *e velocidade máxima de vento de *43 km/h*.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2016 às 00:16)

será que ainda vou ter uns pinguinhos?  fui lá fora o céu está nublado, mas ainda nada, sigo com *22.2ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2016 às 00:17)

Bem mais fresco agora. A nortada varreu o calor todo por aqui, sigo com* 22,2°C*. Começaram a aparecer alguns altocumulus...


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2016 às 00:22)

david 6 disse:


> será que ainda vou ter uns pinguinhos?  fui lá fora o céu está nublado, mas ainda nada, sigo com *22.2ºC*



Vamos ver a próxima hora... O mapa de reflectividade pode-nos vir a mostrar o desenvolvimento de topos associados a cumulonimbos.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jul 2016 às 00:27)

Em Odivelas sigo com 22,7ºC.
Vento fraco e céu praticamente encoberto. Ai que ainda vai "chover lama".


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2016 às 00:59)

RELAMPAGO ENORME AGORA MESMO!!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2016 às 01:00)

Há registo de trovoada em Santarém. Por esta não estava à espera...


----------



## miguel (4 Jul 2016 às 01:01)

Boas
Maxima de 38, 4ºC em Setúbal, perto de Alcácer o carro marcava 41ºC 

Agora estão apenas 18, 7ºC e algumas nuvens..


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2016 às 01:01)

Actualização de DEA em tempo real:

http://www.meteomoita.com/trovoada_centro.php


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2016 às 01:17)

tantos relampagos!!!! meu deus mesmo lindo, muitos relampagos e clarões seguidos, segundo a segundo!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2016 às 01:17)

Há uma linha/rio que separa...


----------



## dASk (4 Jul 2016 às 01:18)

Trovoada agora por aqui também.. mas pouca! Não acreditava de todo possível hoje... via tudo em Espanha e do nada elas aparecem.. fantástico


----------



## miguel (4 Jul 2016 às 01:18)

Aqui consigo ver mal mas vejo os clarões dessas trovoadas


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2016 às 01:19)

Desenvolvimento brutal!


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2016 às 01:21)

começou a chover!!!


----------



## nelson972 (4 Jul 2016 às 01:27)

De mira de aire vejo relâmpagos com uma intensidade e cadência  bem interessantes! Duas localizações que correspondem aos ecos de radar. Não vou registar porque é muito tarde e amanhã é dia de trabalho. 

Enviado do meu XT1068 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2016 às 01:29)

Acabo de ver um relâmpago para este!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (4 Jul 2016 às 01:32)

E eu que cheguei há 20 min a Lisboa vindo do Alentejo e não vi nada de especial. Era só um pouco mais tarde...
Por aqui nas Amoreiras tudo calminho


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Jul 2016 às 01:32)

Avistam-se relâmpagos para Leste e Nordeste. Os que estão a fazer a leste são muito interessantes, já vi dois ou três nuvem-chão.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2016 às 01:35)

que frequência de relâmpagos impressionante!  já cheira a terra molhada


----------



## windchill (4 Jul 2016 às 01:35)

Já consegui alguns registos


----------



## dASk (4 Jul 2016 às 01:37)

Isto não é mau para causar incêndios dado que está tudo seco?


----------



## mecre90 (4 Jul 2016 às 01:38)

Por aqui tem sido uma boa cadência de relâmpagos vistos a grande distância (nem se ouvem), a Sul e Este.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2016 às 01:43)

eu não sei para onde me virar! são imensos e de todos os lados!!! com alguns clarões consigo ver a cortina de chuva, está mesmo lindo, estou a tentar apanhar algum mas de telemovel à noite não fica tão bem


----------



## windchill (4 Jul 2016 às 01:51)

Já fotografei 11 descargas!!!!

Menos mal...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2016 às 01:56)

Então @miguel ??


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2016 às 01:56)

Fajarda ficou às escuras, menos a minha rua e a do lado (ultima e penultima para oeste) 

PS: agora com tudo às escuras tenho melhor visão


----------



## trepkos (4 Jul 2016 às 01:59)

Vai tudo pra zona dd Lisboa... sao sempre os mesmos contemplados. Nós no Alentejo só ficamos com o calor.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2016 às 02:05)

trepkos disse:


> Vai tudo pra zona dd Lisboa... sao sempre os mesmos contemplados. Nós no Alentejo só ficamos com o calor.


Quem me dera que fosse tudo para Lisboa! 
A deslocação é de Sudoeste para Nordeste.


----------



## cristiana Morgado (4 Jul 2016 às 02:07)

tá tão lindo o céu  esta noite , belos relâmpagos  , não se ouvem , nem tão pouco pinga para estes lados !


----------



## miguel (4 Jul 2016 às 02:10)

Aqui trovoada a pouco proxima deu para ver alguns bons raios, acumulados 1, 4mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jul 2016 às 02:13)

Já vi uns belos raios para Este, mas nos últimos minutos já não vi nenhum.

Por aqui está bastante húmido, pena que não esteja mesmo a chover.


----------



## windchill (4 Jul 2016 às 02:25)

E o melhor que eu consegui apanhar foi isto....

[url=https://postimg.org/image/jinphnuzv/]
	
uploading images[/URL]

[url=https://postimg.org/image/e8iqqdaqz/]
	
free image host[/URL]

[url=https://postimg.org/image/5eru99nsb/]
	
free uploader[/URL]


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2016 às 02:35)

a frequência diminuiu, mas continua a haver uma boa quantidade deles, volta também a cair uns pingos grossos


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2016 às 02:38)

A cadência de descargas eléctricas vistas a partir de Estremoz é brutal para noroeste... relâmpagos a cada 2/3 segundos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jul 2016 às 02:45)

Depois de 1 dia inteiro agarrado à máquina debaixo de 36ºC no ARC, julgava eu que durante 1 semana não iria voltar a fotografar, mas o tempo ditou outro rumo da história

Foi o pouco que consegui:













Registos desde Loures com vista para Este.


----------



## windchill (4 Jul 2016 às 03:02)

Mais uma só para terminar.... 

[url=https://postimg.org/image/ik7cfdhnv/]
	
image upload no size limit[/URL]


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2016 às 03:09)

já estão mais frequentes de novo e com grandes relâmpagos à medida que se aproxima a trovoada de sul (radar roxo sul de Coruche), mas que bela noite


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2016 às 03:26)

já tive a ver umas filmagens que fiz e isto de noite com telemovel não dá muito jeito, de dia é melhor, muitos relâmpagos que pensava que tinha apanhado só se vê borrões brancos, só agora nesta ultima trovoada é que consegui distinguir melhor os raios, mesmo assim amanhã de manhã vou ver no pc a ver o que consigo arranjar , preciso de uma  como deve ser para estas coisas 

entretanto os  continuam para E, desde as 00h e pouco sempre assim, que bela noite, já não reclamo o resto da semana , temperatura *20.7ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jul 2016 às 08:28)

Bom dia...

A avaliar pelo sat teremos trovoada em Cascais nos próximos minutos.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 08:46)

Bem, céu medonho a oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 09:00)

Céu negro vai avançando para estas bandas.
Não me apercebi de trovoada, tenho que ir a janela e observar com atenção.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 09:05)

1º raio, agora mesmo!


----------



## AMFC (4 Jul 2016 às 09:10)

IPMA acaba de lançar aviso amarelo para Lisboa e Leiria devido a aguaceiros e trovoadas


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 09:12)

Vejo alguns raios, entre Guincho e Cabo da Roca.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jul 2016 às 09:14)

Bom nowcasting do IPMA para trovoadas... já para a nortada... temos tido nortada violentíssima e nada de avisos...
Incompreensível este sistema distrital!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 09:18)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom nowcasting do IPMA para trovoadas... já para a nortada... temos tido nortada violentíssima e nada de avisos...
> Incompreensível este sistema distrital!



Epa lês os meus pensamentos 
Sei de uns sitios porreiros para os meter de castigo, levavam com muita nortada na tromba. 
Ainda ontem passei por uma arvore rachada aqui em Alcabideche.
Nunca é demais relembrar que as rajadas atingiram os 100 km/h,  pelo menos, nesta zona em particular.
_________

22,2ºC ar bastante morno.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 09:21)

Trovoada audivel, finalmente.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 09:26)




----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Jul 2016 às 09:30)

Fim de semana na Ericeira com uma nortada valente, especialmente no Sábado, e temperatura baixita para a época. Jantar na vila com ténis nos pezinhos e um blusão bem aconchegante. No Domingo tive de vir almoçar a Lisboa. Ena que caloraça. Incrível como nos escassos 25 minutos deste a Rotunda do Surfista até ao Saldanha a temperatura subiu cerca de 10º. Depois, fiquei com a sensação que aumentou a temperatura durante a tarde porque lá para as 19h fui ao meu jardim e quando subi a escada de serviço - para ver um passarinho caído do ninho - o vento queimava-me os braços. 
Grande surpresa esta manhã ver aqui no Forum aquelas fotos dos relâmpagos  Belissimas (mas não dei por nada aqui em Lisboa).
Neste momento no Marquês céu bastante nublado mas com abertas. O vento é fraco e o termómetro da Auriol (farta de cair ao chão) marca 22º. Parece que o dia vai estar bem quente outra vez.


----------



## fhff (4 Jul 2016 às 09:43)

Depois da canícula que passei ontem em Lisboa (38º, no carro, às 15:00), nestes últimos 10 minutos, precipitação forte por Colares/Sintra e trovoada relativamente distante. Já venho cá dizer o acumulado.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 09:48)

Por aqui mantem-se os roncos, já chuva, é uma miragem, nem um pingo.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 09:54)

Começa a pingar...roncos distantes.
Entretanto a estação amadora de Santa  Cruz (Torres Vedras), segue com um acumulado de 3,3 mm.

https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IADOSCUN2


----------



## fhff (4 Jul 2016 às 09:55)

8 mm acumulados até agora (em cerca de 20-25 minutos) e ainda não parou.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 09:56)

fhff disse:


> 8 mm acumulados até agora (em cerca de 20-25 minutos) e ainda não parou.



No Mucifal?


----------



## fhff (4 Jul 2016 às 10:00)

Perto...a 2 km...Nafarros.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 10:01)

Céu interessante, neste preciso momento.


----------



## fhff (4 Jul 2016 às 10:04)

Do lado Sul da Serra já se vê céu menos carregado. Mas parece que não vai parar por aqui. Há mais células a vir do lado do mar...


----------



## fhff (4 Jul 2016 às 10:21)

Grande estrondo, agora!


----------



## fhff (4 Jul 2016 às 10:28)

Por agora a chuva parou. Acumulei 9 mm.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2016 às 10:34)

deixo algumas das que consegui esta noite, isto de telemovel à noite... maior parte fica borrões brancos, estas ainda foram as que se notavam melhor porque eram mais perto


























mas lá que foi bela noite isso foi 

entretanto sigo com *28.3ºC*, *0.2mm* acumulado e céu na metade W nublado e o resto pouco nublado


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2016 às 10:54)

Boas! 
Por aqui o céu está medonho para norte e limpo para sul 
Tenho dúvidas de que chova alguma coisa...
Sigo com *25,2°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 11:02)

Foto tirada ha uns minutos atras, à entrada de Alcabideche.
Serra bem carregada.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 11:11)

Já saíram as temperaturas maximas de ontem.

Alvega acabou por ir aos *42ºC*, teve uma minima de *12,2ºC.*
Amplitude térmica de* 29,8ºC*, notavel!


----------



## AMFC (4 Jul 2016 às 11:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Por aqui o céu está medonho para norte e limpo para sul
> Tenho dúvidas de que chova alguma coisa...
> Sigo com *25,2°C*.



Temos o escudo ativado para a nossa zona. Vamos ver se a instabilidade a sudoeste aqui chega, parece-me que está mais a sul que a anterior por isso haja fé.


----------



## Geiras (4 Jul 2016 às 11:20)

Fiquei estupefacto quando saí de casa de manhã para o trabalho.
Céu negro a Oeste e ainda vi um raio por volta das 9h05.
Não estava nada à espera, eheheh 
Estas são as melhores!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2016 às 11:20)

AMFC disse:


> Temos o escudo ativado para a nossa zona. Vamos ver se a instabilidade a sudoeste aqui chega, parece-me que está mais a sul que a anterior por isso haja fé.


Vai passar de raspão e parece estar a perder intensidade, mas vamos ver o que nos espera...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 11:29)

Observo uma cortina de precipitação sobre a Peninha.
Nota para o arrefecimento fruto da rotação do vento, estão apenas *18,3ºC.*


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2016 às 11:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Observo uma cortina de precipitação sobre a Peninha.
> Nota para o arrefecimento fruto da rotação do vento, estão apenas *18,3ºC.*


Incrível a diferença de temperatura! Estão *26,4°C* por aqui


----------



## miguel (4 Jul 2016 às 11:43)

Boas

Aqui valeu pela madrugada alguns bons trovoes e pelo menos vi 1 bom raio... Acumulados 1,6mm

A manha está a ser de sol e algum calor mas nada comparado com ontem.
Estão agora 27,3ºC, 64%hr e vento nulo

  Pena as células do mar já não virem até terra activas vai morrer tudo junto a costa. A ver se de tarde e final do dia a Este rebenta algumas células...


----------



## fhff (4 Jul 2016 às 11:50)

Acumulei 10 mm. Fresquinho (17,5ºC) deste lado da Serra. Bem diferente da linha de Sintra e Lisboa.


----------



## fhff (4 Jul 2016 às 11:53)

Incrível a diferença de temperatura...fui há pouco ao Lourel e estava abafado e por aqui em Colares está bem fresquinho.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 11:54)

fhff disse:


> Acumulei 10 mm. Fresquinho (17,5ºC) deste lado da Serra. Bem diferente da linha de Sintra e Lisboa.



Acumulado bem interessante.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 11:58)

*17,7ºC*, ontem a esta hora estavam *30ºC* por aqui !!
O sector oeste da serra já está com nevoeiro, acima da cota 400 mts aproximadamente.
Surreal este arrefecimento...


----------



## fhff (4 Jul 2016 às 11:58)

E ainda pinga. Muito escuro por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2016 às 12:03)

por aqui *31ºC* e 49% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 12:23)

Chove fraco.


----------



## Tufao André (4 Jul 2016 às 12:32)

Está a prometer mas até agora nada ainda...
Céu muito escuro a Oeste já há bastante tempo, a instabilidade vem em deslocamento muito lento para NE e só conseguiu encobrir totalmente o céu por aqui. A ver se ainda chega algo, mas duvido! Tem perdido intensidade 
Pareceu-me ouvir de vez em quando alguns trovões muito abafados e longínquos durante a manhã  
O vento já rodou para SW e nota-se algum arrefecimento e entrada de humidade. De momento estão *23,6ºC *e *66%* de HR com sensação térmica de 25ºC...
Madrugada calma também com a trovoada a ficar desta vez pela margem sul!! Que coisa tudo a passar ao lado agora!!!


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2016 às 12:44)

*34ºC* e 40% humidade, está bastante abafado


----------



## Candy (4 Jul 2016 às 13:06)

Peniche... Perfeita manhã de inverno. Parece que tivemos descargas eléctricas, mas não dei por nada 
Já não me lembro de um tempo assim, por altura do meu aniversário, há muitos anos.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2016 às 13:29)

Céu bastante ameaçador por aqui mas não passa disso. A mancha no radar é toda ou quase toda virga...
Para Norte:





*25,1°C*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jul 2016 às 13:48)

Boa tarde a todos. Tempo fechado aqui. Até parece que vem chuva... também está menos calor...


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2016 às 13:54)

temperatura a descer, já tive *34.4ºC*, neste momento tenho *31.1ºC* e levantou se o vento, céu continua parecido, nublado na metade W e o resto pouco nublado vão aparecendo uns cumulus ao longe para o interior


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2016 às 14:53)

Chove fraco!


----------



## fhff (4 Jul 2016 às 15:05)

Por Sintra aliviou e está a querer limpar. 21º C


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jul 2016 às 15:53)

Temperatura estava a subir muito bem até aos previstos 31ºC, só que depois a chuva trocou as voltas todas ao IPMA, mudaram à ultima da hora para 27ºC 

Máxima:* 26,2ºC *(-10ºC que ontem)
Brisa de vento bastante fresca, nada comparado com ontem...


----------



## PapoilaVerde (4 Jul 2016 às 16:30)

Cai um aguaceiro em Almada.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2016 às 19:35)

windchill disse:


> E o melhor que eu consegui apanhar foi isto....





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Registos desde Loures com vista para Este.





windchill disse:


> Mais uma só para terminar....





david 6 disse:


> deixo algumas das que consegui esta noite



 belos registos!! Ribatejo, Alto Alentejo e Beira Baixa em grande actividade. O litoral oeste ficou a vê-las no mar. Escusado será dizer que Carcavelos viu nada  , apenas alguns pingos de lama foi o que o dia rendeu. Se as descargas a oeste tivessem começado antes do sol nascer ainda se teria avistado qualquer coisa, mas tudo muito longe. Fica um time-lapse do início da manhã com uma dinâmica das nuvens de base alta muito interessante. 


É possível vislumbrar alguns possíveis fenómenos ligeiros de vento à superfície e as cortinas de chuva sobre Cascais e ao largo. Por aqui perto só há a registar 0,5 mm em Nova Oeiras, pouco antes das 11h.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jul 2016 às 20:06)

Timelapse de hoje:
O céu abriu bem e sigo com* 24,7°C*.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2016 às 20:20)

maxima: *34.4ºC*
minima: *18.6ºC*
acumulado: *0.2mm*
actual: *27.7ºC*

tarde calma, mas noite agitada


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jul 2016 às 21:44)

Por aqui a noite também foi marcada por relâmpagos e ainda caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, que não deram para molhar o chão. 
O dia hoje acordou nublado e fresco, ás 6:15 da manhã estavam 22ºC até fiquei admirado de ter descido cerca de 10ºC desde o anoitecer ao amanhecer.
Durante a manhã as nuvens ainda marcaram presença no céu, mas mesmo assim foi mais um dia bem quente.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 22:03)

18,8ºC e vento moderado.
Alguma acalmia por estas bandas. lol


----------



## meteocaldas (5 Jul 2016 às 12:35)

Depois de uma semana com temperaturas máximas muito abaixo da vizinhança, finalmente voltamos às temperaturas "normais" aqui da zona.
A esta hora, 27ºC nas Caldas da Rainha e para não variar, cerca de 20ºC a 22ºC na Foz do Arelho e S.Martinho do Porto.

http://www.meteocaldas.eu/pc


----------



## miguel (5 Jul 2016 às 13:35)

Boas

Dia até agora muito frio e com nevoeiro!

Máxima até agora 20,7ºC
 Agora estão 19,5ºC, 86%Hr e vento moderado que aumenta o desconforto, céu encoberto por nevoeiro neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2016 às 14:06)

*34.2ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2016 às 14:08)

boas por aqui a mínima foi de 16.6 por agora o dia segue quentinho com 32.5


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2016 às 14:56)

que bafo lá fora com 34 graus


----------



## rozzo (5 Jul 2016 às 15:40)

Circulação de SW a refrescar bem as costas na zona de Lisboa, e também relativamente bem a cidade, embora esteja quentinho em zonas mais interiores da mesma.


Ar fresco e humido com nevoeiro a entrar pela zona da Cruz Quebrada (http://jchome.dyndns.org/cgi-bin/guestimage.html):









Nevoeiro bem visível na praia da Fonte da Telha (http://beachcam.meo.pt/pt/livecams/fonte-da-telha/):







A imagem de satélite (http://en.sat24.com/HD/en/sp/visual):


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2016 às 16:26)

[/IMG] 
deve haver festa para os lados da sertã


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2016 às 18:51)

E quem é que se lembrou de ir à Fonte da Telha procurar D.Sebastião? Eu! 

Costa da Caparica completamente mergulhada em nevoeiro, vento maioritariamente de Oeste e temperatura razoável de 18-19ºC. Por vezes sentiam-se algumas gotas. Já posto fotos.

Máxima: *28,1ºC*
Mínima: *18,1ºC
*
Vento nulo quase a madrugada toda, passou a fraco à hora de almoço com rumo variável entre Sul e Oeste.


----------



## miguel (5 Jul 2016 às 20:02)

Boas

Dia frio por aqui muita humidade o dia todo, até a sombra se tinha frio junto ao rio!

Máxima de 23,9ºC
Mínima de 16,8ºC

Rajada máxima 31km/h

Agora estão 19,8ºC, 86%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## rbsmr (5 Jul 2016 às 20:23)

Interessante a dinâmica atmosférica aqui no oeste: a grande altitude nuvens de trovoada posicionadas a oeste , portanto , do lado do mar ( raro durante o Verão ). A uma altitude que não deveria ultrapassar os 200 / 400 metros a tradicional neblina húmida e fria .
Sigo com 18.6ºC , 1015 hpa , 86% de humidade.

Enviado do meu SM-T805 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jul 2016 às 20:31)

Neste momento, em Sete Rios:




Nota-se bem a poeira no ar.
Há muito nevoeiro por cima do Tejo.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2016 às 20:32)

máxima: *35.9ºC*
minima: *16.0ºC*
actual: *27.7ºC*

à pouco comecei a ver algo para NE da trovoada a norte de portalegre e sul de castelo branco, mas com esta poeira mal se via, então pra foto não se via mesmo nada, para amanhã há mais possibilidade para estes lados veremos, mesmo se não tiver nada, espero ter melhor visão


----------



## Geopower (5 Jul 2016 às 21:01)

por Telheiras 25,1*C. Vento fraco de W. 
Extremos do dia:
31,9*C
20,1*C


----------



## miguel (5 Jul 2016 às 21:13)

Nevoeirada forte e tempo cada vez mais frio, estão apenas 17,2ºC


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2016 às 21:29)

agora ao final da tarde consegui ver a célula na fronteira, foto às 20h50min:


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jul 2016 às 22:55)

Passei há bocado pela ponte 25 de Abril e não se viam as torres devido ao nevoeiro intenso. Por aqui está bastante fresco e céu encoberto. Estão *18,0°C*. Há um homem daqui da praceta que está a aproveitar a humidade para limpar o pó do seu carro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2016 às 22:59)

Nevoeiro a norte da Fonte da Telha até ao Tejo, a estragar a praia a muitos:











Para sul parecia que estava prestes a levantar...






Só que piorou muito 


















Ao menos o vento era fracote se não nem se podia estar lá... A máxima na Praia da Rainha rondou os 20ºC


----------



## dahon (5 Jul 2016 às 23:24)

Pessoal que está por Coimbra que olhe para este/sudeste. Esta um belo espetáculo de relâmpagos.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2016 às 23:41)

consigo ver flashes ao longe ! para NE


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2016 às 23:42)

boas por aqui a máxima foi de 34.8


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2016 às 00:20)

Bom, enquanto explodem células no interior, eu contento-me com o nevoeiro bastante intenso que apareceu do nada. Nem se vêm os prédios à frente. 
*17,6°C*


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2016 às 01:58)

céu muito nublado aqui com *18.7ºC*


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2016 às 02:36)

Célula nasceu em MIra, desloca-se ao longo da costa, para N-NNE, deve passar ao lado de Aveiro.


----------



## dahon (6 Jul 2016 às 08:03)

Bem. Grande estrondo agora em Coimbra. Trovoada com chuva torrencial.

Edit: Que eu tenha dado conta foi só um trovão mas foi forte. A chuva forte já parou.


----------



## supercell (6 Jul 2016 às 08:21)

Bom dia! Ecos roxos em Coimbra!!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2016 às 11:02)

Volta e meia os papeis invertem-se.
Serra limpa, vento nulo (!! na Peninha) e algum calor.
Nevoeiro na linha de costa e  em pequenos cumes com cota acima dos 150 mts.
Foto tirada às 9:30
cota 465 mts


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jul 2016 às 11:16)

Esta célula, que passou por Coimbra por volta da 8h, ainda acumulou *2,6mm* na EMA de Bencanta.


----------



## miguel (6 Jul 2016 às 11:27)

Bom Dia!!

Segundo dia frio por aqui e hoje ainda está pior!

Mínima de 16,8ºC

Agora nevoeiro denso e apenas 18,1ºC com humidade nos 94% e vento fraco


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2016 às 12:09)

miguel disse:


> Bom Dia!!
> 
> Segundo dia frio por aqui e hoje ainda está pior!
> 
> ...


Está mesmo mau por esse lados por aqui tem estado mesmo uns dias de um autêntico bafo por agora já vai nos 30.9


----------



## miguel (6 Jul 2016 às 12:25)

Ontem a máxima ainda foi aos 23,9ºC 

Agora o nevoeiro mostra sinais de levantar o sol quer espreitar mas tímido, estão 21,4ºC


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2016 às 13:26)

por aqui *32.5ºC* e 53% humidade


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2016 às 13:50)

vão surgindo umas virgas por aqui, tem uns ligeiros azuis claros no radar


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2016 às 15:06)

que bafo lá fora  35.2 já passou a máxima de ontem vamos ver onde isto chega.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jul 2016 às 16:56)

No litoral continua a mesma pasmaceira 







IPMA erra mais um dia a máxima prevista, ainda nem atingiu os 25ºC hoje. Máxima do dia ainda por ser feita...

Vento maioritariamente entre Sul e Oeste.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2016 às 17:10)

maxima: *33.6ºC*
minima: *17.9ºC*
actual: *30.1ºC*

consigo ver o topo da célula na zona da Sertã a N daqui mas só mesmo a olho nu é que se vê, estão estas nuvens altas que dificultam a visão


----------



## TekClub (6 Jul 2016 às 17:19)

grande célula aqui por baixo de Coimbra...


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2016 às 17:25)

A noite de ontem também foi iluminada por relâmpagos por volta das 22 horas.
Agora a tarde segue quente e abafada devido ás nuvens.
T.Actual: 34ºC

O distrito de Santarém está hoje com aviso amarelo devido aos aguaceiros, desde as 10:59 até ás 20:59 
Eu nem queria acreditar quando vi este aviso, mas a meteorologia é mesmo assim cheia de surpresas.


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2016 às 17:31)

por aqui a máxima foi de 35.6 por agora mais fresco com 32.0


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jul 2016 às 17:53)

Célula potente a SE de Coimbra, na zona da Sertã. Apesar de estar muito perto, daqui não se vê muito mais do que uma nuvens dispersadas pelo vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2016 às 18:24)

Por aqui tem sido a mesma monotonia dos últimos dias e por isso aproveitei este tempo para ir à serra de Carnaxide
Para sul com vista para o Tejo:




E deparei-me com isto :








Nunca tinha visto tal coisa... 
Por agora sigo com *25,4°C* e céu com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2016 às 23:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por aqui tem sido a mesma monotonia dos últimos dias e por isso aproveitei este tempo para ir à serra de Carnaxide
> Para sul com vista para o Tejo:
> E deparei-me com isto :
> 
> ...



Já tinha visto muitos caracóis em estivação,mas acho que nunca vi tantos juntos ao mesmo tempo.
É uma defesa deles para se precaverem do Verão com as temperaturas elevadas, e assim poupam as sua reservas.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2016 às 23:10)

Desenvolveu-se algo a Sudeste de Setúbal...


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2016 às 23:12)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já tinha visto muitos caracóis em estivação,mas acho que nunca vi tantos juntos ao mesmo tempo.
> É uma defesa deles para se precaverem do Verão com as temperaturas elevadas, e assim poupam as sua reservas.


Ora aí está uma coisa que não sabia. Também haviam imensos na estrada e era muito difícil não pisá-los...
Obrigado pela explicação.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2016 às 23:25)

fui ver o jogo a Coruche (viva Portugal ) e por instantes vi 1 ou 2 flashes para E abocado


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2016 às 23:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Desenvolveu-se algo a Sudeste de Setúbal...



era mesmo bom se aguentasse, com o movimento para N vinha cá ter  por enquanto está bem encaminhado


----------



## windchill (6 Jul 2016 às 23:31)

Relâmpagos a sul!


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2016 às 23:32)

david 6 disse:


> era mesmo bom se aguentasse, com o movimento para N vinha cá ter  por enquanto está bem encaminhado


Parece estar a expandir-se. Com sorte ainda chega a Lisboa.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jul 2016 às 23:32)

Incrível aparato eléctrico a SE daqui! Relâmpagos de 10 em 10 segundos, brutal!


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2016 às 23:34)

Cadência brutal de relâmpagos para Sudeste!


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2016 às 23:38)

Só pedia que a célula subisse mais um bocado para norte...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2016 às 23:45)

Clarões visíveis a SSE, mas muito difusos.

Mais uma vez, obrigado pelo _aviso_ do @Tiagolco


----------



## jotasetubal (6 Jul 2016 às 23:45)

IMENSA actividade eléctrica a chegar a Setúbal 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jotasetubal (6 Jul 2016 às 23:47)

Fui apanhado de surpresa, não tenho acesso a radares nem nada do género, mas acho que vai passar por cima de Setúba. Conseguem confirmar-me? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2016 às 23:48)

Começo a ver melhor os relâmpagos mas a célula continua bastante longe...


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2016 às 23:49)

jotasetubal disse:


> Fui apanhado de surpresa, não tenho acesso a radares nem nada do género, mas acho que vai passar por cima de Setúba. Conseguem confirmar-me?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Se não passa por cima, passa mesmo de raspão. Mesmo assim devem ter um belo espetáculo.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (6 Jul 2016 às 23:53)

Estou numa esplanada na expo e na Margem Sul está fortíssimo


----------



## windchill (6 Jul 2016 às 23:56)

Já fotografei um raio!!!


----------



## jotasetubal (6 Jul 2016 às 23:57)

Já chove. Pingas grossas e com intensidade 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 00:00)

Relâmpagos a Leste visíveis desde Carcavelos.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 00:01)

A célula está roxa/rosa, vai passar de raspão em Setúbal mas parece expandir-se. Dedslocamento para Norte-NNW.

Vai chegar a Setúbal e Palmela, e talvez mesmo Lisboa oriental.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 00:02)

Bela bigorna! Os relâmpagos iluminam-na toda. 
@miguel fico à espera das tuas fotos!


----------



## jotasetubal (7 Jul 2016 às 00:04)

A dispersão da origem dos relâmpagos é tal que nem sei para onde apontar a câmera 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 00:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bela bigorna! Os relâmpagos iluminam-na toda.
> @miguel fico à espera das tuas fotos!





Fotos, daqui de Carcavelos é muito longe. Céu nublado com nuvens médias.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2016 às 00:04)

O pouco que se consegue:


----------



## criz0r (7 Jul 2016 às 00:07)

Boa noite, estava mesmo agora sair de casa quando vejo uma série de relâmpagos brutais a Sul, não sei para onde se dirige mas deve ser uma célula bem potente.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2016 às 00:07)

Raios brutais vistos de Cascais.
Celula pujante a sudoeste.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 00:07)

A primeira estação que devia registar seria a da Mitrena/Setúbal.

Não há descargas registadas??


----------



## AMFC (7 Jul 2016 às 00:11)

Ia pra caminha mas decidi ver o radar antes, ui que surpresa, vamos ter festa por aqui ?


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 00:12)

StormRic disse:


> Fotos, daqui de Carcavelos é muito longe. Céu nublado com nuvens médias.


Está difícil. Há muita luz à minha frente e os relâmpagos diminuíram de intensidade...


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 00:16)

O céu está a ficar bastante encoberto...
Relâmpagos aumentaram de frequência outra vez.


----------



## AMFC (7 Jul 2016 às 00:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> O céu está a ficar bastante encoberto...
> Relâmpagos aumentaram de frequência outra vez.



Depois da festa do futebol o fogo de artifício seria a cereja em cima do bolo


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 00:20)

*5,1 mm* entre as 23h45 e a meia-noite, na Lisnave-Mitrena.

Rain rate máximo de 45,5 mm/h, está de acordo com o eco roxo que lhe passou por cima.


----------



## jotasetubal (7 Jul 2016 às 00:21)

Chuva intensa. Que pena que nenhum dos meus vizinhos com estações meteorológicas esteja aqui a reportar a evolução desta célula!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (7 Jul 2016 às 00:21)

Já consegui alguns bons registos!


----------



## Lightning (7 Jul 2016 às 00:21)

Há minutos um raio deixou-me completamente encandeado apesar da distância da trovoada e ouvi o respectivo trovão bem audível. Estou no vai não vai montar a máquina... Vejo apenas 1 a cada 5 minutos...


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 00:22)

Setúbal já apanhou com célula rosa, vai para Lisboa rapidamente, a chegar ao Seixal/Barreiro em 10 minutos.


----------



## dASk (7 Jul 2016 às 00:25)

Está a chegar aqui.. já pinga e o vento aumentou de intensidade bem como os trovões são cada vez mais intensos!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 00:28)

Os detectores do IPMA estão desligados?? Nem no http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php?map=13 aparece qualquer DEA.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2016 às 00:32)

também consigo ver vários flashes para Sul  muito frequentes, pena a direcção não ser N e sim NW, senão vinha ter comigo assim vai ter com vocês, sendo assim quero  de vocês para ficar mais contente 
também de vez em quando vejo 1 ou 2 flashes para E da célula de Portalegre ao longe


----------



## dASk (7 Jul 2016 às 00:35)

Está mesmo a vir direitinha para aqui acho que apanhou a A12 em Setúbal...  chove moderado...!


----------



## jotasetubal (7 Jul 2016 às 00:41)

Já passou por Setúbal.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aspvl (7 Jul 2016 às 00:41)

Grande flash que se viu aqui da Baixa! O ronco também já se fez ouvir!
Entretanto as gaivotas andam por aqui


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2016 às 00:44)

Estou de volta ao Ribatejo, aqui de Santo Estêvão são visíveis os relâmpagos da célula que vai a caminho de Lisboa,  Preparem-se!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (7 Jul 2016 às 00:44)

Malta boa noite.qual a trajectoria da celula?em almada vale a pena filmar?


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 00:47)

Isto é tão estranho, como é que um eco roxo passa por Setúbal e deixa só 1 mm numa estação e zero noutra?
E também quase não há registo de DEAs, apenas duas, às 00h15 e às 00h31.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 00:48)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Malta boa noite.qual a trajectoria da celula?em almada vale a pena filmar?



Sim, sem dúvida, parece ir mesmo passar aí.


----------



## windchill (7 Jul 2016 às 00:49)

A actividade electrica diminui bastante...


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 00:50)

Já chove no Barreiro, 0,5 mm.


----------



## Lightning (7 Jul 2016 às 00:52)

Morreu


----------



## Aspvl (7 Jul 2016 às 00:55)

Ronco muitíssimo longo!


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2016 às 00:56)

Mais células em desenvolvimento ao largo de Setúbal


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2016 às 00:57)

novas células pequenas a nascer a sul da grande, uma das pequenas a explodir já com radar roxo


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 01:03)

Está muito difícil apanhar algum raio. A atividade eléctrica diminuiu imenso!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (7 Jul 2016 às 01:05)

Esta morreu aqui


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 01:08)

Eu nem acredito que morreu ao entrar em Lisboa...
O rio Tejo deu cabo da célula.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (7 Jul 2016 às 01:08)

Vinha mesmo bem alinhada


----------



## ricardocampos11 (7 Jul 2016 às 01:11)

eu ainda tirei umas fotos! já ponho aqui


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 01:18)

Os relâmpagos voltaram. Brutal a frequência!!!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 01:18)

ricardocampos11 disse:


> eu ainda tirei umas fotos! já ponho aqui



venham elas!

aqui só apanhei relâmpagos muito sumidos, para lá da Arrábida, ou seja... nada!


----------



## windchill (7 Jul 2016 às 01:18)

Daqui a pouco vou colocar as fotos que consegui!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 01:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> Os relâmpagos voltaram. Brutal a frequência!!!



Desconfio que deve haver muita neblina ou nebulosidade em frente porque daqui quase nada se avista.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 01:20)

StormRic disse:


> Desconfio que deve haver muita neblina ou nebulosidade em frente porque daqui quase nada se avista.


Arrisco a dizer que aparecem relâmpagos de segundo a segundo.


----------



## Lightning (7 Jul 2016 às 01:23)

Desde que me apercebi do evento que deixei a máquina na varanda a fazer o trabalho  e entretanto fui à cozinha. A minha mãe estava no quarto e disse-me que enquanto eu estava na cozinha viu um raio enorme que mesmo com a luz acesa iluminou tudo ainda mais e que a máquina o tinha apanhado. Amanhã vou ver o que lá está, (é impossível saber já pois a máquina não tem visor...) pois restam-me 3 horas e meia de sono até ir trabalhar... Amanhã à tarde coloco aqui o resultado, se é que apanhei realmente algo.


----------



## ricardocampos11 (7 Jul 2016 às 01:29)

Bem está a cair forte e feio na costa da caparica: basta verem na beachcam.pt cds relampagos a dar lhe forte e feio!


----------



## ota (7 Jul 2016 às 01:33)

Acabei de ver (desde Alcântara) um relâmpago para os lados do Barreiro. Mas coisa pouca


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 01:34)

Célula única agora a chegar ao Montijo, passou na Moita. Ecos não mais do que laranja, extensa bigorna.

Mais a sul nasceu outra célula grande em Melides.


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2016 às 01:35)

Foto da trovoada em Setúbal esta noite:
Acumulados 5,4mm


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 01:36)

Célula de Melides a ganhar força sobre a linha de costa, já está vermelha. Trajectória NNW deverá levá-la até à Arrábida.

Célula do Montijo vai enfraquecendo.

1,5 mm no Barreiro. 0,8 mm na Moita. Muito eco e pouco acumulado...


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2016 às 01:36)

Belíssima trovoada já há algumas horas com uns belos trovões. Já choveu, vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva.

Continuam os trovões e relâmpagos.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 01:37)

miguel disse:


> Foto da trovoada em Setúbal esta noite:
> Acumulados 5,4mm



 excelente! Espectacular ramificação fina.


----------



## ota (7 Jul 2016 às 01:41)

Clarões cada vez mais frequentes!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2016 às 01:42)

Ainda cheguei a ver alguns raios, mas de momento só clarões e já bastante espaçados.

Tenho algumas fotos, mas só as descarrego no final da noite.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 01:42)

miguel disse:


> Foto da trovoada em Setúbal esta noite:
> Acumulados 5,4mm


Que inveja...


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2016 às 01:43)

bem estou com soninho hoje como estou a ver que não vem nada para mim é tudo para ai , mas vê se clarões daqui, vem ai outra célula a sul de Setúbal, veremos durante o dia depois...
despeço me com *21.9ºC*, ainda, e 77% humidade com céu meio encoberto


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 01:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que inveja...



Nem me fales...


----------



## dASk (7 Jul 2016 às 01:44)

A julgar pelo que vi caiu bem mais do que 1mm aqui na vila da Moita. talvez na zona onde se encontra a estação não tenha chovido tanto e esta não tem estado muito fiável. mas foram 10m de chuva algo forte e nao seria apenas0,8mm. E eis que agora volta a chover forte de novo moderado com gotas muito grossas e trovoada aqui por cima...!


----------



## ota (7 Jul 2016 às 01:45)

Eish. Grande relâmpago agora mesmo à minha frente. Mesmo sobre a ponte. Que pena não ter câmara. Tenho que ver se arranjo uma


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2016 às 01:45)

Fim do mundo em cuecas por aqui a nível de relâmpagos, flash's de 5 em 5 / 10 em 10 segundos! E vai fazendo uns bons trovões.

Veremos se ainda piora!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 01:46)

Célula reactivada a chegar ao Barreiro: roxa! 

Células a sul de Setúbal em bom ritmo para norte, intensificando-se.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 01:46)

StormRic disse:


> Nem me fales...


Até se vêm relâmpagos interessantes mas nunca os apanho...


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 01:49)

Que tristeza os detectores estarem cegos, nem Blitz nem IPMA registam. 

*3,6 mm* no Barreiro e a subir bem.

Célula alarga-se: Seixal-Barreiro-Moita.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 01:52)

Melides parece ter uma fábrica de células, nascem umas a seguir às outras. Seguem NNW.


----------



## ota (7 Jul 2016 às 01:54)

O melhor que eu consegui apanhar com o telemóvel. Entretanto perdi um incrível


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2016 às 01:54)

Célula aqui mesmo em cima!!! Chuvada muito intensa com granizo e trovões muito potentes!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 01:55)

ricardocampos11 disse:


> Como é que ponho as imagens aqui que eu já não me recordo!!



imgur.com

upload images

browse your computer

start upload

share this image (more)

BBcode (click e copiar)

colar no texto da mensagem


----------



## windchill (7 Jul 2016 às 01:55)

Consegui umas 15 fotos.... seleccionei 3 para postar aqui 



image hoster



host image



image hoster


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2016 às 01:56)

ja no


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 01:59)

windchill disse:


> Consegui umas 15 fotos.... seleccionei 3 para postar aqui



 

Fantásticas, qualidade espectacular!!

Abre um tópico para pôr todas.

Consegues identificar o minuto?


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2016 às 02:00)

david 6 disse:


> ja no


Ja no telemovel, antes de ir deitar fui dar uma ultima espreitadela e prai em 30seg vi uns 5ou6 flashes para sul, metade deles deu para notar o topo da celula


----------



## rozzo (7 Jul 2016 às 02:00)

Muitos raios intra nuvem a SE agora. Bem animado. Com TLM difícil melhor que isto:


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2016 às 02:02)

Enviado do meu SM-G360F através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (7 Jul 2016 às 02:03)

StormRic disse:


> Fantásticas, qualidade espectacular!!
> 
> Abre um tópico para pôr todas.
> 
> Consegues identificar o minuto?



Consigo, deve estar no Exif das fotos..... amanhã mostro mais algumas, agora é hora do ó ó!!


----------



## ricardocampos11 (7 Jul 2016 às 02:03)




----------



## ricardocampos11 (7 Jul 2016 às 02:03)




----------



## ricardocampos11 (7 Jul 2016 às 02:04)

E por ultimo esta , foi pouco tempo mas tenho mais já coloco aqui no grupo!


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2016 às 02:08)

Trovoada perigosa e violenta, está mesmo aqui por cima. Chuva torrencial e algum granizo! Já vi a polícia a passar, devem haver já em minutos algumas inundações.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 02:10)

ricardocampos11 disse:


> E por ultimo esta , foi pouco tempo mas tenho mais já coloco aqui no grupo!



 excelentes mesmo!!

O raio na segunda foto é o mesmo que foi apanhado pelo windchill



ricardocampos11 disse:


>





windchill disse:


> image hoster


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 02:12)

AndréFrade disse:


> Trovoada perigosa e violenta, está mesmo aqui por cima. Chuva torrencial e algum granizo! Já vi a polícia a passar, devem haver já em minutos algumas inundações.



Formaram-se ecos roxos na zona Leste, isso está agreste mesmo.


----------



## cristiana Morgado (7 Jul 2016 às 02:13)

Tou aqui deliciada ,a ver os vossos testemunhos  e as fotos , pena não haver umas lives cams a maneira , ninguem ai que possa filmar e colocar aqui e se fosse com audio melhor ainda :`)


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 02:15)

*6,4 mm* na EMA de Setúbal, da meia-noite à 1h.


----------



## Candy (7 Jul 2016 às 02:16)

StormRic disse:


> Nem me fales...


Que inveja digo eu!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 02:18)

AndréFrade disse:


> Trovoada perigosa e violenta, está mesmo aqui por cima. Chuva torrencial e algum granizo! Já vi a polícia a passar, devem haver já em minutos algumas inundações.



Deve mesmo haver problemas na zona, os ecos roxos às 2:00 horas eram extensos e cresciam.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 02:19)

Candy disse:


> Que inveja digo eu!



E dois... eu nada vejo daqui, parece impossível mas é mesmo frustrante


----------



## ricardocampos11 (7 Jul 2016 às 02:20)

Será que acabou por hoje?


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 02:20)

A célula de Melides está a adquirir um isolamento interessante, agora sobre o mar a caminho de Sesimbra.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 02:21)

Bom, não estou mesmo a conseguir tirar fotos. Os relâmpagos são brutais mas está difícil...
O vento aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 02:21)

ricardocampos11 disse:


> Será que acabou por hoje?



Não me parece ainda, veremos o que acontece à célula de Melides. Entretanto é o caos pelo Montijo...


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2016 às 02:23)

Está uma noite bem tropical. Adoro!

O que consegui com o telemóvel:


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 02:23)

Linha de células do Montijo estende-se desde a Moita a Alcochete e aponta para.... atenção Coruche.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 02:24)

AnDré disse:


> Está uma noite bem tropical. Adoro!
> 
> O que consegui com o telemóvel:



 estão lindos!! Espectáculo de noite realmente! (menos aqui...  )


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2016 às 02:25)

Está mesmo uma noite muito boa, bem tropical. 21,0ºC de temperatura, vento nulo/fraco e a trovoada continua.

Chuva fraca e trovões potentes. Relâmpagos mantêm-se com elevada cadência.


----------



## Candy (7 Jul 2016 às 02:27)

StormRic disse:


> Linha de células do Montijo estende-se desde a Moita a Alcochete e aponta para.... atenção Coruche.


E eu bem que podia estar na minha casa pertinho de Salvaterra de Magos, né!?! Ainda tinha direito a qualquer coisinha. Em Peniche... pasmaceira... nevoeiro p'ra dar e vender! humpf...

Então e muito se fala da trovoada... E chuvinha? Pelo que se vê as células estão carregadas!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2016 às 02:28)

Bom, a actividade está toda no lado Este da célula, pelo que deixei de ver raios desde Loures, apenas alguns clarões esporádicos. Ainda assim, uma noite muito animada da qual não estava à espera 

22,5ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2016 às 02:29)

Formam-se células a Sul desta. Madrugada animada? Vamos ver, mas gostava de ir dormir


----------



## ricardocampos11 (7 Jul 2016 às 02:34)

Chuva com alguma intensidade por aqui no feijó, estão se a deslocar para N neste momento , com alguma actividade!


----------



## ruijacome (7 Jul 2016 às 02:35)

Bastante atividade eletrica, estando em Carnaxide e olhando para ESTE!


----------



## ricardocampos11 (7 Jul 2016 às 02:38)

Zona de Cacilhas está BRUTAAAAL!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 02:38)

Candy disse:


> E eu bem que podia estar na minha casa pertinho de Salvaterra de Magos, né!?! Ainda tinha direito a qualquer coisinha. Em Peniche... pasmaceira... nevoeiro p'ra dar e vender! humpf...
> 
> Então e muito se fala da trovoada... E chuvinha? Pelo que se vê as células estão carregadas!



Tem estado nevoeiro aqui também nestes últimos dois dias. A chuva é muito localizada mas terá havido certamente alguns problemas pontuais. Mesmo assim surpreende-me que as estações amadoras tenham registado tão pouco.


----------



## rodrigogomes (7 Jul 2016 às 02:39)

Em Samora Correia começou a chover e muito relâmpagos 

Enviado do meu E2105 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 02:50)

Simplesmente deslumbrante a frequência de relâmpagos!


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2016 às 02:52)

A trovoada continua! Incrível noite


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 03:00)

Há mais de 3 horas aqui e 0 registos fotográficos...
É uma pena, fica para a próxima.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2016 às 03:11)

Agora a Sul de Lisboa está a bombar bem.
Com cada flash.
Em Odivelas já se ouve bem a trovoada.


----------



## Tufao André (7 Jul 2016 às 03:16)

Desde as 0h que troveja imenso por aqui! Frequência incrível de relâmpagos e raios incríveis 
Começou longe, na margem sul, e agora estão a aproximar-se daqui com alguns roncos bem audiveis!! Não esperava uma noite assim... Finalmente somos contemplados com algo de jeito!
Chuva ainda nada de nada, nem uma pinga... Trovoada seca portanto!


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 03:17)

Brutal raio!! Wow! A bateria da câmara tinha logo que acabar agora...


----------



## Tufao André (7 Jul 2016 às 03:17)

Bem que raio enorme mesmo por cima de mim e grande estrondo!!! :O


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 03:28)

A"prenda" tão esperada a chegar agora mesmo à Baixa de Lisboa... lavagem natural das ruas a caminho.


----------



## Tufao André (7 Jul 2016 às 03:42)

Neste momento a cadência da trovoada diminuiu e está mais longe! Ainda se avista alguns relâmpagos para NE, portanto devem estar pós lados do parque das nações/montijo...
Continuo à espera da chuva mas não me parece que venha, a ver vamos!
Saudades de uma noite destas!! Nem parece que tou em Lisboa ahahah Os céus parece que entraram em delírio com a passagem de Portugal à final


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jul 2016 às 04:06)

Eu continuo aqui no meu cantinho, não ouvi um único relâmpago


----------



## nunessimoes (7 Jul 2016 às 04:07)

LEIRIA avista se relâmpago a sul muito afastado. Por cima da cidade céu limpo...

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ricardocampos11 (7 Jul 2016 às 04:11)

Fui a cavilhas ali para os lados da Expo deve ter estado um espectaculo, é pena ter se dispersado um pouco quando chegou ao rio! amanha ponho aqui mais fotos em cacilhas!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 04:33)

Candy disse:


> Que inveja digo eu!



Talvez valha a pena de vez em quando espreitar na direcção do quadrante Leste, célula sobre Rio Maior continua a rodar na direcção do litoral.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 04:36)

StormRic disse:


> A"prenda" tão esperada a chegar agora mesmo à Baixa de Lisboa... lavagem natural das ruas a caminho.



*3,8 mm* no Cais do Sodré, já limpa a poeira...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2016 às 04:39)

Bastante interessante esta imagem de radar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2016 às 05:08)

Relâmpagos visíveis da célula que está sob o Cabo Espichel.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2016 às 05:50)

Grande susto, acordei com um belo trovão!


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2016 às 06:42)

Que noite esta! 

Já há muito que não vi nada assim, bela madrugada quase sempre a ouvir trovoada mais ou menos próxima aqui em Santo Estêvão, desde as 6h tem chovido algo espaçadamente e têm sido visíveis diversos raios bonitos.


----------



## romeupaz (7 Jul 2016 às 08:48)

à volta de Leiria FESTIVAL


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jul 2016 às 09:24)

Grandes fotos pessoal! Parabéns a todos os que conseguiram! 

Inveja é feio... ehehe! Mas aqui não há nada


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jul 2016 às 09:33)

Bom dia a todos. Tempo fechado e fresco. Caiu um aguaceiro fraco ás 9h30 e por vezes ouve-se trovoada ao longe.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2016 às 09:48)

Deitei-me com trovoada e acordo com trovoada. A trovoada parou em algum momento? 

Trovões e céu nublado.


----------



## jotasetubal (7 Jul 2016 às 10:12)

Está a compor-se alguma coisa às portas de Setúbal. Já se vai ouvindo uns trovões


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2016 às 10:23)

desde as 5h e pouco que oiço trovões, agora às 10h acordei de novo com um estoiro!  tal como tinha acontecido às 5h e pouco

de manhãzinha estava assim:











neste momento por cima está assim:






tem chovido de vez em quando  mas nada de especial, em especial fraco, as trovoadas andam todas à volta e nenhuma vem em cheio, tenho *2mm* acumulado, por acaso agora neste momento volta a chover fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2016 às 10:37)

Muitos parabens pelos registos pessoal, sempre em cima do acontecimento.
Bem o radar está impressionante, até assusta. 

Vejo células a nascer a norte da serra, mas o quadrante NE/E está valente.


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2016 às 10:38)

Bons trovoes a pouco em Setúbal, agora parou!! 

Acumulados hoje 6,8mm


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2016 às 10:45)

Perpectiva NE.

A celula que está entre Loures e Mafra
Ar muito abafado, estão 25,3ºC e vento morno de leste.


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2016 às 10:58)

Nevoeiro e chuva moderada   acumulados 7,2mm

17,9ºC muito frio já!! De tarde fica bem melhor aqui a Este..


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2016 às 11:01)

A celula morreu, enfim, isto é terra de vento não de trovoadas lol


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 11:07)

Bom dia!
Tudo rebenta aqui à volta. Pensava que a festa tinha acabado ontem. 
Para sudeste:


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2016 às 11:11)

por aqui está a morrer, deixei de ouvir trovões, continua escuro mas até os pingos já pararam, sigo com *2.3mm* acumulado e *21.2ºC* e *95%* humidade


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 11:20)

Células brutais a sul e sudeste! Belas bigornas!


----------



## criz0r (7 Jul 2016 às 11:21)

Bom dia, fui agora á janela do edifício onde trabalho e aqui do 9º piso consigo vislumbrar "torres" em quase todos os quadrantes. Está mesmo muito abafado lá fora. Vou tentar colocar uma foto de uma das "torres" com o meu telemóvel.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2016 às 11:21)

agora deixo alguns relâmpagos que consegui às 5h e tal, foi o melhor que deu com o telemovel:


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2016 às 12:03)

Noite e madrugada muito animadas:


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2016 às 12:08)

O vale do Tejo deverá receber alguma instabilidade procedente da linha de instabilidade definida sobre o Alentejo... Será no entanto pouco difusa, uma vez que deverá estar já numa fase de dissipação quando chegar ao Ribatejo...



Tiagolco disse:


> Células brutais a sul e sudeste! Belas bigornas!



Alguma coisa a chegar à Grande Lisboa só vinda de leste ou nordeste...

07.07.2016_10h45


----------



## thunderstorm87 (7 Jul 2016 às 12:11)

Boas malta.entao hoje nao se espera nada aqui pela minha zona ( Almada).Ou ha possibilidades?


----------



## criz0r (7 Jul 2016 às 12:14)

No Sat 24 vê-se bem a deslocação das células, consigo imaginar a festarola nas zonas de Gavião ou Abrantes onde costumo passar férias.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 12:17)

Gerofil disse:


> Alguma coisa a chegar à Grande Lisboa só vinda de leste ou nordeste...


Só reparei na deslocação das células há pouco... 
Como ontem vinham de sudeste ou sul então presumi que continuassem com essa mesma direcção...


----------



## rozzo (7 Jul 2016 às 12:18)

Gerofil disse:


> O vale do Tejo deverá receber alguma instabilidade procedente da linha de instabilidade definida sobre o Alentejo... Será no entanto pouco difusa, uma vez que deverá estar já numa fase de dissipação quando chegar ao Ribatejo...
> 
> 
> 
> Alguma coisa a chegar à Grande Lisboa só vinda de leste ou nordeste...




Com bastante CAPE e fluxo bastante fraco e com o céu a limpar mais agora, não descartaria totalmente a possibilidade de algumas células se formarem sobre a zona de Lisboa com circulação do quadrante Norte nas próximas horas.

Lotarias como sempre...


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 12:19)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Boas malta.entao hoje nao se espera nada aqui pela minha zona ( Almada).Ou ha possibilidades?


Poucas mas há! O centro da depressão tenderá a deslocar-se para este por isso a probabilidade vai diminuir ao longo do dia...


----------



## Candy (7 Jul 2016 às 12:24)

Peniche, tudo ao lado...


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 12:45)

Chove bem! Pingas bem grossas!


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 12:49)

E parou. Céu muito escuro para Oeste. Desenvolveu-se algo para aqueles lados.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2016 às 12:49)

Ouvi um ronco.
Encontro-me em Cascais.

Deve estar a chover a potes na serra.


----------



## rozzo (7 Jul 2016 às 12:50)

Vendo a animação radar nota-se bem a Serra de Sintra a disparar células, algo habitual nestas situações de instabilidade e vento fraco do quadrante Norte. Como de momento está mais de NE estão a afectar a zona de Sintra/Cascais. Para a zona de Lisboa seria favorável a rotação do vento para o quadrante NW, para as células geradas com a "ajudinha" da serra se desenvolverem nesta direcção. Foi num ambiente semelhante que se geraram aquelas que inundaram Lisboa penso que em Outubro de 2014(?), com um corredor de células vindo de NW sempre na mesma direção. 
Talvez à tarde fique mais interessante para aqui.. Vamos ver..


----------



## fhff (7 Jul 2016 às 12:51)

3 roncos fortes por Sintra e chuva grossa, mas pouca. Mancha amarela no radar.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2016 às 12:54)

Ronco forte em Cascais, este foi valente!


----------



## fhff (7 Jul 2016 às 12:54)

Agora vi o relampago...bem mais perto...2-3 km talvez.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 12:54)

Grande ronco!


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jul 2016 às 12:56)

A festa não acaba aí 



Que sorte!


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2016 às 12:59)

Vão descendo a Serra em direcção a Cascais / Carcavelos ...

Como é que aquela gente toda anda dentro de água na Costa da Caparica? Bandeira verde... Se de repente chega lá trovoada...


----------



## PacificMoon (7 Jul 2016 às 13:00)

Bem valente há uns 2 minutos!!! Estremeceram janelas e paredes


----------



## Rachie (7 Jul 2016 às 13:03)

Hoje recebi SMS da minha mãe pelas 9.50 a dizer que nunca na vida dela se lembra de ter visto uma trovoada assim no mês de Julho. Parece que junto com a trovoada estava a cair granizo do tamanho de azeitonas... Zona de Pegoes. Fui ver ao radar e de facto está assustador. 

Aqui no nordeste do Algarve onde estou de férias passa tudo ao lado. O meu namorado parece ter vontade de voltar para casa para assistir ao festival :-D

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2016 às 13:08)

PacificMoon disse:


> Bem valente há uns 2 minutos!!! Estremeceram janelas e paredes



A DEA caiu perto do ramalhão.
-18.8 kAmp


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2016 às 13:15)

Pessoal a fugir da praia.
Chove fraco.


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2016 às 13:23)

Aqueceu muito na ultima hora! Estão agora 26,8ºC, 77%Hr e vento nulo.. Belo dia para caçar :P


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2016 às 13:43)

por aqui agora tem sido tranquilo, prai desde as 10.30/11h que não oiço trovões, por agora céu encoberto mas mais claro e já vai aquecendo com *26ºC* e *81%* humidade, sente se bem a humidade lá fora


----------



## rbsmr (7 Jul 2016 às 14:06)

Chove copiosamente  em Mafra.


----------



## jorgeanimal (7 Jul 2016 às 14:07)

Fui à praia da areia branca beber um café e senti muito frio. Uns 15 graus talvez...o nevoeiro e o vento de NW a fazerem das suas. Na Lourinhã, a 3 km, está abafado, sem vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2016 às 14:13)

rbsmr disse:


> Chove copiosamente  em Mafra.



Interessante como as células disparam ao passar pela tapada de Mafra, tenho reparado nisso nos últimos tempos.
Aqueles vales bem profundos (carregados de calor) e com topos acima dos 300 mts, certamente que dão o seu contributo.


----------



## Lightning (7 Jul 2016 às 16:16)

Como prometido, inspeccionei os resultados dos disparos de ontem durante a trovoada e fiquei realmente muito surpreendido pois nunca pensei ter conseguido apanhar algo tão bom... Passo a explicar porquê.

Coloquei a máquina no modo de disparo de 1 em 1 segundo, (não é um segundo de exposição mas sim uma foto tirada a cada segundo) e considerando que alguns raios têm a duração de milésimos de segundo, um dos disparos coincidiu com um belíssimo raio intra-nuvem, que aconteceu enquanto eu estava na cozinha. De 452 disparos (452 segundos) apenas consegui esta foto mas penso que vale por eles todos. Para a próxima uso a exposição em si com a lente aberta, ou então programo a máquina para tirar fotos de meio em meio segundo que também dá. Espero que gostem  quanto a dados, só me lembro de usar ISO 400. Não sei precisar a hora exacta da foto porque cada vez que coloco a bateria, é feito o reset à data e hora. 

Foto sem qualquer edição, output original.

Venham mais trovoadas porque esta máquina é realmente infalível no que toca a fotografar raios.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jul 2016 às 17:01)

Por aqui os relâmpagos começaram ainda ontem de noite por volta das 10 e tal da noite.
Mas esta madrugada até fazia lembrar que estávamos no Inverno, iluminada por todo o lado por relâmpagos, bem como o roncar dos trovões.
Também começou a cair uns aguaceiros fracos já depois das 5 da manhã e manteve-se assim ainda até ao meio da  manhã.
Mas nem esta instabilidade toda impediu que hoje fosse mais um dia quente, tal como tem estado nos últimos dias.

A estação de Tancos ainda acumulou 3.56mm

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=zmw:00000.1.08552&MR=1


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2016 às 20:38)

Boas noites!

Na terça-feira passada, comentava eu com o @SpiderVV que ontem, se Portugal não ganhasse, pelo menos que tivéssemos trovoada, e felizmente tivemos direito às duas coisas! 

Vou colocar aqui algumas das fotos que seleccionei entre as mais de 1200 que tirei para tentar que nenhum raio me escapasse, mas ainda assim falhei alguns, inclusivé o melhor deles todos, que mesmo por cima de mim parece ter ficado durante 2 segundos a piscar com uma luz branca bastante intensa, magnificamente lindo.

O magnífico aparato eléctrico que se verificou nos céus a Leste de Lisboa era proveniente de uma célula que se formou a Sul de Setúbal e que se foi deslocando para NNW, aproximando-se assim da AML.





































Daqui a pouco coloco mais 7


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jul 2016 às 21:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas noites!
> 
> Na terça-feira passada, comentava eu com o @SpiderVV que ontem, se Portugal não ganhasse, pelo menos que tivéssemos trovoada, e felizmente tivemos direito às duas coisas!
> 
> ...


Epah muito boas mesmo!  Valeu mesmo a pena teres saído de casa àquela hora


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2016 às 21:36)

2º lote de 7 fotos 




































Estou a colocá-las por ordem cronológica.


----------



## Teles (7 Jul 2016 às 22:14)

Boas deixo aqui umas fotos desta passada madrugada:


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2016 às 22:25)

bem depois de uns dias interessantes  agora acabou se 

máxima: *32.3ºC *(já para lá das 17h30min, que foi quando o céu limpou)
minima: *19.7ºC *(quase tropical, ainda não tive nenhuma tropical)
acumulado: *2.3mm*
actual: *23.1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 22:28)

david 6 disse:


> agora deixo alguns relâmpagos que consegui às 5h e tal, foi o melhor que deu com o telemovel



 o primeiro parece uma espada 



AndréFrade disse:


> Noite e madrugada muito animadas:



Bem podes dizê-lo!!



Lightning disse:


> Foto sem qualquer edição, output original.



Muito boa!! Essa técnica resulta mas é muito pesada, valeu bem a pena no entanto! 



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Vou colocar aqui algumas das fotos que seleccionei entre as mais de 1200 que tirei para tentar que nenhum raio me escapasse, mas ainda assim falhei alguns, inclusivé o melhor deles todos, que mesmo por cima de mim parece ter ficado durante 2 segundos a piscar com uma luz branca bastante intensa, magnificamente lindo.





Duarte Sousa disse:


> 2º lote de 7 fotos



Grande espectáculo!! Fotos lindas e com cenário! 



Teles disse:


> Boas deixo aqui umas fotos desta passada madrugada:



Rio Maior também teve direito! Lindo!!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 22:29)

Candy disse:


> Peniche, tudo ao lado...



Vamos carpir os dois... Carcavelos tudo ao lado


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 22:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Estou a colocá-las por ordem cronológica.



Reportagem sensacional...


----------



## tomalino (7 Jul 2016 às 22:47)

A melhor fotografia que consegui esta madrugada:


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2016 às 22:54)

tomalino disse:


> A melhor fotografia que consegui esta madrugada:



Bem apanhado! Que zona de Lisboa e mais ou menos a que horas?


----------



## tomalino (7 Jul 2016 às 23:00)

Obrigado! 
Da Estrela, por volta das 0h40.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2016 às 23:16)

Últimas 































A noite estava a ser tão produtiva que até deu para umas experiências 






Foram 3 horas seguidas com os olhos no céu e com a máquina sempre a disparar, uma noite praticamente em claras, mas que valeu bem a pena


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2016 às 23:52)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Últimas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelentes registos Duarte, parabéns!


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jul 2016 às 00:54)

Bom, resumindo o dia de ontem: fiquei acordado até às 4h a tentar tirar uma foto a um relâmpago e não consegui nada (é preciso ter azar...). Metia raiva porque o @Duarte Sousa estava a relatar-me tudo o que via e a conseguir registos brutais e eu...pronto...
De manhã acordo e olho para o radar todo animado a pensar que as células em Setúbal estavam a aproximar-se de Lisboa...afinal estavam a afastar-se. Mais tarde, vejo uma bigorna a Oeste e volto a ficar animado, e até oiço um ronco bastante forte mas a célula já estava em fase de dissipação...
Mas enfim, não estava à espera de tanta instabilidade...
Sigo com* 20,6°C *e vento moderado de norte. Voltámos aos dias normais de Verão.


----------



## homem do mar (8 Jul 2016 às 01:09)

Oh agora é que fui apanhado de surpresa está a chover lá  fora


----------



## bakalhau (8 Jul 2016 às 01:19)

Parede de nevoeiro a entrar pela Amadora, casal da mira e casa de são brás começam a estar encobertos.

É suposto nevoeiro aparecer nos radares do ipma? Pergunto por curiosdade, não sei a resposta.

Dias estranhos. Mas interessantes.

Edit: paira sobre esses dois pontos mais altos da Amadora mas não sai daí há 20 minutos. Onde eu estou zero (mais abaixo, na zona industrial, ao longo do aqueduto das aguas livres). Mas aparece ao mesmo tempo no ceu uma cortina gigante de (suponho eu) nevoeiro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jul 2016 às 01:36)

bakalhau disse:


> Parede de nevoeiro a entrar pela Amadora, casal da mira e casa de são brás começam a estar encobertos.
> 
> É suposto nevoeiro aparecer nos radares do ipma? Pergunto por curiosdade, não sei a resposta.
> 
> ...


Também reparei, a serra das Brancas também estava mergulhada em nevoeiro. Aqui em Belas também está, visibilidade reduzida nos pontos mais altos.

Calorão na estufa lisboeta, pela meia-noite ainda estavam 23ºC


----------



## bakalhau (8 Jul 2016 às 01:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Aqui em Belas também está, visibilidade reduzida nos pontos mais altos.
> 
> Calorão na estufa lisboeta, pela meia-noite ainda estavam 23ºC




Do ponto de vista que tenho e vendo que o Casal de S. Brás está meio coberto e a Amadora central também, a "parede" mais longe parece mesmo estar a passar junto de Belas até na tua zona se calhar.

Na Reboleira/Venda Nova/Damaia nada, na Damaia até céu limpo está. Pena.


----------



## Candy (8 Jul 2016 às 02:17)

StormRic disse:


> Vamos carpir os dois... Carcavelos tudo ao lado


Quais carpideiras!... 

Entretanto... Nevoeiro!... Claro!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2016 às 14:24)

O  forte aguaceiro de ontem que caiu na serra rendeu cerca de *4,6 mm ( 4mm 11h-12h + 0,6 mm 12h-13h)*, isto segundo a estação do SNIRH.
______
Mesmo com acalmia( com dias contados), houve uma rajada de *53 km/h* durante a madrugada.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2016 às 17:11)

Aquele padrão térmico tramado. 
Forte nortada no raso.
Lestada da boa na margem sul.


----------



## homem do mar (8 Jul 2016 às 17:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aquele padrão térmico tramado.
> Forte nortada no raso.
> Lestada da boa na margem sul.


Apanhar 35 graus na praia não e muito comum o que vale é que a água está ali ao pé


----------



## homem do mar (8 Jul 2016 às 17:33)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 30.3 por agora 28.8 ainda nao tive nenhuma noite tropical este ano vamos lá ver se é este fim de semana


----------



## Geopower (8 Jul 2016 às 20:48)

por Telheiras a máxima chegou aos 31,7*C. Neste momento 23,8*C. Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2016 às 21:34)

Forte nortada
*18,3ºC*

A máxima subiu aos *26,1ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2016 às 00:30)

maxima: *34.3ºC*
minima: *18.3ºC*
actual: *18ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jul 2016 às 10:30)

Por aqui e ainda são agora 10:30 da manhã e já está calor que chegue, com 24.5ºC á sombra.
Já se ouvem as cigarras na sua afamada cantoria.
mínima: 19ºC


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2016 às 11:54)

*31ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2016 às 12:19)

Boas,

Nevoeiro a norte da Roca, má escolha de todos aqueles que optaram por ir fazer praia naquela zona.
Em Cascais, sigo com vento fraco, céu limpo e algum calor.
T.actual: *27ºC

*
A estação da Ulgueira(cota 235mts), proximo do Cabo da Roca, regista apenas 18,2ºC e 95 % HR, certamente que está com nevoeiro.
Mesmo no vale de Colares, está pouco calor, apenas 21ºC em Galamares.


----------



## homem do mar (9 Jul 2016 às 12:31)

Boas por aqui a minima foi de 17.4 por agora já vai nos 32.1 e está um pouco de vento mesmo assim está quentinho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jul 2016 às 14:38)

Aqui sigo já com 35.2ºC 

Por aqui já se debulha os campos de trigo.


----------



## miguel (9 Jul 2016 às 15:08)

Muito quente por aqui também!

Vento nulo para complicar mais o calor, estão 35,3ºC


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2016 às 16:02)

*36.0ºC *mas está parecido há algum tempo porque está a ficar vento


----------



## Geopower (9 Jul 2016 às 16:04)

boa tarde. Telheiras segue com 32,5*C. Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2016 às 17:17)

*24,0ºC* e forte nortada.

Passei há pouco por Janes que vendaval brutal.


----------



## miguel (9 Jul 2016 às 17:42)

A máxima de hoje ficou pelos 35,8ºC

Agora estão 33,7ºC e vento fraco, a rajada máxima não foi ainda alem dos 24km/h


----------



## Geopower (9 Jul 2016 às 19:37)

Nortada começa a "varrer" o calor e a ventilar finalmente a cidade. Vento moderado de NW.  28.6ºC e em descida.
Máxima do dia: 33,5ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (9 Jul 2016 às 20:06)

boas a máxima foi de 35.8 2º dia mais quente do ano por agora mais fresco com 27.1


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jul 2016 às 20:41)

Máxima de* 33,6ºC*, pelas 17h a nortada abateu esta temperatura.

Rajadas moderadas constantes, máxima de 48 km/h


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2016 às 01:07)

maxima: *36.0ºC*
minima: *15.9ºC*
actual: *19.9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2016 às 11:15)

Ontem muitas rajadas acima do* 65/70 km/h*, rajada máxima foi aos *80 km/h*.
Hoje a rajada máxima está nos *79 km/h*...enfim voltou-se à normalidade.

Vento moderado a forte, sopra *30 km/h*.
*20,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2016 às 17:17)

Nortada violenta por estas bandas...
Como é habitual, desloquei-me à serra, condições extremas em algumas zonas, mas deu para obter bons registos, amanhã partilho a reportagem.

PS: Está ocorrer precipitação oculta na Peninha, o caminho de terra batida na zona do parque de estacionamento está com água a escorrer, incrível aquele micro-clima.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jul 2016 às 17:20)

Atenção ao índice ultravioleta, está no* nível máximo* hoje e amanhã.

Dias de nortada continuam e prometem piorar. Rajadas de 40 km/h e máxima de* 63 km/h*. É um bom dia para não ir à praia 

Máxima: *31ºC*
Mínima: *18,4ºC

*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2016 às 17:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Atenção ao índice ultravioleta, está no* nível máximo* hoje e amanhã.
> 
> Dias de nortada continuam e prometem piorar. Rajadas de 40 km/h e máxima de* 63 km/h*. É um bom dia para não ir à praia
> 
> ...



Mesmo assim tiveste uma máxima bem porreira, registei apenas *22,2ºC* de máxima.
Sim a nortada vai piorar na terça-feira, isto hoje já está terrível.
Certamente que a falta de atenção / ignorância do IPMA vai perdurar, as instalações do IPMA ficavam mesmo bem aqui na zona, certamente que só assim é que abriam os olhos.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2016 às 17:57)

maxima: *32.4ºC*
minima: *17.3ºC*
actual: *29.9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2016 às 09:55)

Bom dia ! 

Deixo aqui a reportagem feito ontem na zona.

Ora bem, saí então de bike rumo à serra, 1º paragem poucos minutos depois, na entrada da Atrozela, junto a A16, é exactamente aquele troço da AE onde faz mais vento entre Alcabideche e Cascaishopping. Quando se passa de carro tem-se esta vista, espectacular diga-se. O vento soprava com bastante intensidade, acima dos 40 km/h.







Com zoom ao capacete






Pisão de Cima, esta zona também é muito ventosa.






Fazendo Alcabideche-Atrozela-Pisão de Cima chega-se num instante à barragem da mula.
A entrada da Barragem, restos do capacete passavam a grande velocidade.






Na barragem o cenário era este, o microclima da serra ao rubro, este vale é um corredor incrivel de vento, bem violento.


Cota 200 mts, e deixava de existir sol.






Depois da subida, cota 350 mts, nevoeiro a passar.






Segui rumo à Peninha, esta zona tem sempre uma intensificação do nevoeiro , cota 400 mts, muito curioso pois ao subirmos a estrada o nevoeiro não fica tão denso como naquele sitio especifico.






Um video para dar a percepção das condições atmosféricas.


415 mts, o nevoeiro a passar sobre a vegetação e o vento forte, fazia ideia estar a chover. Estrada molhada, eis a precipitação oculta.






Seria muito interessante alguém fazer um estudo  sobre o numero de horas de sol anual na Serra de Sintra, em particular Peninha que é a zona que tem menos sol de toda a serra.

Subi então à Peninha, agreste, muito agreste.

Para finalizar, fiz a estrada do Cabo da Roca - Malveira da Serra - Alcabideche.
A nortada era tão forte, que zonas de descida em que o troço coincidia estar contra o vento, simplesmente perdia velocidade na bike, quase parava mesmo, como aconteceu aqui.
A nortada acelera muito na descida da vertente, e tem agravante de se canalizar neste valeiro , impressionante este sitio.
Fica próximo da Malveira, aqui a cota ronda os 210 mts.


Nortada violenta até casa, com o exagero do costume no Cabeço de Janes.
Já perto de casa, na estrada do Pisão.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jul 2016 às 14:40)

Formação interessante


----------



## Relâmpago (12 Jul 2016 às 00:13)

Olá

Vamos com temperaturas frescas (ainda bem!) nestes dias de verão. Em Lisboa estão 18º C e vento moderado e algumas núvens.

A partir de 4ª feira, tudo aponta para temperaturas tórridas e noites tropicais até ao fim da semana para Lisboa. Máximas a ir além do 34º C e mínimas à volta do 22º C (eu chamo a isto mau tempo)


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2016 às 00:58)

maxima: *28.6ºC*
minima: *14.8ºC*
actual: *17.6ºC*

dia mais fresco hoje e amanhã será parecido e ainda bem! que depois a partir de quarta volta temperaturas acima dos 35ºC aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2016 às 09:41)

Ontem foi mais um dia quente, e marcado também pela nortada moderada, que ainda vai soprando durante esta manhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2016 às 13:34)

Parece que finalmente vou ter a 1 minima tropical deste ano, o Foreca mete 23ºC para Sexta, brutal. 
Basicamente o que proporciona a dita mínima é somente lestada durante a noite, e em principio isso estará  garantido.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2016 às 13:46)

A nortada está moderada a forte, nada de especial, pensava que estaria bem pior, embora o pico seja sempre ao final da tarde e as primeiras  horas da noite, vamos ver.


----------



## miguel (12 Jul 2016 às 13:55)

Aqui está vento  coisa rara, mas mesmo assim não passou ainda dos 42km/h

Mínima de 17,1ºC

Agora 24,8ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Jul 2016 às 16:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Parece que finalmente vou ter a 1 minima tropical deste ano, o Foreca mete 23ºC para Sexta, brutal.
> Basicamente o que proporciona a dita mínima é somente lestada durante a noite, e em principio isso estará  garantido.


De brutal é que não tem nada, uma pessoa tem muito mais dificuldade em dormir.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2016 às 16:27)

Davidmpb disse:


> De brutal é que não tem nada, uma pessoa tem muito mais dificuldade em dormir.



offtopic: Aqui as noites têm sido frias/desagradáveis devido ao vento, acredita que para quem mora aqui já quer uma noite mais quente, daquelas excelentes quando se sai a noite para beber um copo.
Quanto muito vou ter 2 noites tropicais nos próximos 5/7 dias, não tem qualquer relevância,  quando comparado com as muitas noites tropicais que voçes têm no interior.
Enquanto ao dormir, a minha casa pouco aquece felizmente, portanto é na boa.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Jul 2016 às 16:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> offtopic: Aqui as noites têm sido frias/desagradáveis devido ao vento, acredita que para quem mora aqui já quer uma noite mais quente, daquelas excelentes quando se sai a noite para beber um copo.
> Quanto muito vou ter 2 noites tropicais nos próximos 5/7 dias, não tem qualquer relevância,  quando comparado com as muitas noites tropicais que voçes têm no interior.
> Enquanto ao dormir, a minha casa pouco aquece felizmente, portanto é na boa.


A minha é precisamente o contrario aquece muito, ainda por cima está exposta ao sol de tarde... com mínimas tropicais fica ainda mais difícil dormir.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2016 às 16:40)

Boas!
"Só" estão *24,2°C*, bendita nortada.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jul 2016 às 18:43)

Pros amantes como eu da nortada, aqui está algo que é o prato do dia pela A16. Hoje então está louca.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2016 às 19:02)

Em Cascais o vento já sopra com rajadas valentes, faço ideia em Alcabideche.


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jul 2016 às 19:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Parece que finalmente vou ter a 1 minima tropical deste ano, o Foreca mete 23ºC para Sexta, brutal.
> Basicamente o que proporciona a dita mínima é somente lestada durante a noite, e em principio isso estará  garantido.


o site Foreca é fiável para previsões meteorológicas?


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2016 às 20:10)

Máxima: *26,6ºC*
Mínima: *16,7ºC
*
Nortada a bombar, rajadas moderadas constantes e a máxima ficou nos 56 km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2016 às 21:01)

Este inicio de noite segue já fresca com 24.1ºC, e a nortada continua a soprar de forma moderada.
A máxima não foi além dos 30.7ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jul 2016 às 21:06)

Sigo com *20,8°C* e a temperatura máxima, surpreendentemente, não passou dos *24,5°C*. É aproveitar, que vêm aí dias difíceis...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2016 às 23:20)

Boa noite,

Forte nortada.
*16,3ºC*
Rajada máxima: *77 km/h*


----------



## david 6 (13 Jul 2016 às 00:26)

maxima: *27.3ºC*
minima: *15.8ºC*
actual: *16.8ºC*
ainda vento por aqui coisa rara


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2016 às 01:24)

Boas! Faltou a luz por aqui, talvez devido à nortada violenta, tenho a rua toda às escuras. Um familiar meu diz que ouviu algo a cair antes do corte da luz. Nunca tinha visto tantas estrelas no céu nesta zona. 
*17,5°C *


----------



## DaniFR (13 Jul 2016 às 16:44)

Boa tarde

O destaque de hoje vai para a mínima de *9,5ºC*.  

Por agora, sigo com *27,5ºC*, depois de uma máxima de *28,6ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2016 às 16:46)

Boas,

Por aqui vomita-se nortada, venha lá esse calor e acalmia.

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *14,6ºC* / *22,4ºC*
Rajada máxima: *72 km/h *
Velocidade máxima: *53 km/h*
Média (diária - 16 H):*26 km/h
*
O destaque vai tambem para minima, saí cedo de manga curta,  tive algum frio.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2016 às 16:58)

Boas!
Por aqui a mínima desceu até aos *16,3°C*. Pela primeira vez senti frio na cama em Julho.
Por agora sigo com *26,4°C* e vento moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jul 2016 às 18:50)

maxima: *32.8ºC*
minima: *12.4ºC*
actual: *28.9ºC*

eu hoje também senti frio no inicio da manhã na cama, tive de me tapar  é para compensar as próximas noites...


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2016 às 21:22)

Mínima: *16,2ºC*
Máxima: *30,3ºC*

Bela amplitude. Nota-se a diminuição da nortada, lestada já vai iniciando e o vento tende para fraco. 

A partir de amanhã é "Salve-se quem puder", mínimas de 22ºC, máximas acima de 35ºC, não devo dormir muito bem... Mosquitos, they are coming  (E turistas vermelhos )


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2016 às 21:39)

*19,0ºC* e nortada moderada a forte.
Aqui ainda ha vento para dar e vender. lol


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2016 às 22:01)

boas por aqui o dia já foi um pouco quente com a máxima a ser de 32.8 por agora 22.7 hoje o dia ainda foi algo ventoso mas amanha é que isto vai aquecer a serio vamos ver se bate a máxima do ano


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2016 às 02:35)

*21,1ºC* ainda? Será hoje a primeira tropical?


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2016 às 07:27)

Boas,

Mínima: *18,7ºC*
A próxima mínima já será bem tropical.

Hoje esteve daquelas madrugadas em que lestada ocorrida em locais expostos proporcionou grandes constastes térmicos comparativamente com os locais de inversão, veja-se a variação espacial da temperatura da rede IPMA. Amanhã este contraste deve ser ainda mais vincado, fruto do aumento das mínimas nos locais mais expostos à lestada.
Como é normal, em qualquer vale ocorreu arrefecimento nocturno, por lá prevalece a inversão térmica, o rumo do vento não tem qualquer influencia na temperatura e respectivo arrefecimento, ao contrario dos cumes que o rodeia.

Alguns destaques:

Alvega - mínima horária: *9,4ºC*
Seiça,Ourem - mínima: *7,3ºC*
Tomar- mínima: *8,9ºC*

Estas estações podem muito bem bater hoje nos 30-32ºC de amplitude térmica diária, pelo menos corrente de leste é garantida.

Aqui mais perto, Galamares, a inversão do vale do Colares fez a temperatura cair aos *10,6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2016 às 09:14)

O calor já está instalado, sigo com *26,1ºC.*
O catavento do vizinho demonstra o que se esperava, vento de leste.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jul 2016 às 09:38)

Boas!
A temperatura mínima por aqui foi tropical, de *20,3°C*. Neste momento já sigo com *26,7°C *e vento moderado de leste.


----------



## lsalvador (14 Jul 2016 às 10:20)

Por Tomar a mínima foi interessante, de 8,9º, neste momento já vai com 28.7, com uma amplitude térmica na ordem dos 20º a esta hora da manhã.

Promete


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2016 às 11:45)

30.8ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jul 2016 às 11:54)

*29,4°C *


----------



## homem do mar (14 Jul 2016 às 12:04)

30.7 vamos ter festa hoje


----------



## miguel (14 Jul 2016 às 12:26)

Boas
Mínima quase tropical 19,2ºC

Agora estão 31,0ºC, 29%Hr e vento fraco quase nulo


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2016 às 12:58)

*33.0ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (14 Jul 2016 às 13:05)

32.0


----------



## miguel (14 Jul 2016 às 13:12)

*33.1ºC *


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2016 às 15:04)

*36.1ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (14 Jul 2016 às 15:48)

*33,2ºC*

Mínima de *10,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2016 às 16:04)

*37.8ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2016 às 16:10)

Mínima: *18,3ºC* (Não foi hoje)

Atual: *35,5ºC 
*
Vento de NE fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jul 2016 às 16:37)

Por aqui "só" estão *30,0°C*, ou seja, não faz sentido o aviso amarelo para esta zona. É só mais uma prova de que os alertas do ipma generalizam muito e, neste caso, desprezam as zonas que sofrem menos influência do vento de leste...


----------



## miguel (14 Jul 2016 às 16:45)

33,0ºC a máxima foi de *33,9ºC*, não percebo onde o IPMA foi buscar os 38ºC previstos para hoje...se calhar isso nem amanha!! 

Vento a soprar fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jul 2016 às 16:57)

A tarde aqui pelo Ribatejo segue bem quente, com 36ºC actuais.
mínima: 18.3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2016 às 17:30)

Boas tardes,

Extremos térmicos: *18,7ºC* / *30,8ºC*
T.actual:* 29,1ºC*
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## homem do mar (14 Jul 2016 às 18:34)

máxima de 36.4 por pouco que não bateu a máxima do ano por agora 33.3 e um vento ligeiro


----------



## miguel (14 Jul 2016 às 19:27)

A máxima foi até aos *34,7ºC*

Agora estão 33,3ºC e vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2016 às 20:14)

máxima: *37.8ºC*
minima: *11.6ºC*
actual: *31.3ºC*

amanhã talvez 40ºC...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2016 às 22:27)

Boas,

*Seiça,Ourem* acabou por registar uma amplitude térmica de *28,9ºC*, um pouco aquém, pena não ter estado mais vento de leste de modo a amplitude térmica se dilatar um pouco mais.
Extremos térmicos: *7,3ºC* / *36,2ºC*
Neste momento a estação segue já nos *17,9ºC*, aquela inversão é de loucos. 

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM3#history

Como as noites estão tropicais nos cumes e frias nos vales, vou tentar instalar o datalogger amanhã no vale do Cabreiro para registar a inversão e minima de Sabado. Vai ser interessante ver a diferença entre o valor do vale e o aqui de Alcabideche, a distância entre os dois pontos ronda 1 km.
_________

Sigo com *25,1ºC*
Mínima tropical mais que garantida, talvez ronde os *23ºC,* vamos ver.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Jul 2016 às 22:36)

*20ºC*

Máxima: *33.9ºC*
Mínima: *10,3ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (14 Jul 2016 às 22:51)

máxima 36.4
mínima 12.0
por agora 24.6 dia bem quente no entanto a noite não deverá ser tropical.
Para amanha é possível que bata a máxima do ano.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2016 às 00:03)

Temperatura ainda nos *25,0ºC*, será certamente a noite mais quente do ano até ao momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2016 às 00:08)

26,1 graus.
Estáveis.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2016 às 00:17)

25,2°C por aqui. Fechem bem as janelas que as melgas adoram estas noites tropicais.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2016 às 00:41)

ainda *22ºC, *está boa noite lá fora, o chão ainda está morno


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2016 às 07:24)

Boas,

1ª minima tropical do ano:* 25,0ºC*
T.actual:* 26,9ºC*

Desde as 04:15 que a estação da Parede segue nos 28ºC-28,5ºC, impressionante.* *
Nestas ocasiões é sempre a estação mais tórrida do concelho de Cascais.


----------



## jonas (15 Jul 2016 às 09:11)

Estou de ferias na figueira da foz.
Noite bem quente por aqui.
Segundo o termómetro do carro estão 22.5 graus.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jul 2016 às 09:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Temperatura ainda nos *25,0ºC*, será certamente a noite mais quente do ano até ao momento.



Parece que me enganei, inversão térmica e mínima abaixo dos 20ºC: *19,6ºC*, o que acabou por não ser a noite mais quente do ano aqui no meu local.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2016 às 10:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Como as noites estão tropicais nos cumes e frias nos vales, vou tentar instalar o datalogger amanhã no vale do Cabreiro para registar a inversão e minima de Sabado. Vai ser interessante ver a diferença entre o valor do vale e o aqui de Alcabideche, a distância entre os dois pontos ronda 1 km.



Acabei por instala-lo ao inicio da manhã.
Claro que podia ter sido mais rigoroso na instalação mas dado o meu objectivo ser unicamente perceber como vai ser arrefecimento nocturno naquele sitio especifico, chega bem.

Ficam 2 fotos.












Impressionante a diferença de temperatura, saí com 27ºC em Alcabideche, na zona onde instalei estava 17ºC, diferença interessante, e demonstra que ainda apanhei alguma frescura da inversão desta madrugada.
Vamos ver qual será a diferença das minimas dos dois locais, o Datalogger ficou a registar a temperatura e humidade de 10 em 10 minutos.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2016 às 10:21)

Incrível, Ulgueira,Sintra (cota 235 mts) proximo do Cabo da Roca, segue já nos *31,4ºC *

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAC7

Alcabideche segue nos *29,8ºC*
Vento moderado a forte de* Leste*.


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2016 às 10:22)

Boas

Mínima muito pouco vista por aqui 23,7ºC

Agora estão já uns quntinhos 29,2ºC sem uma brisa


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2016 às 11:10)

Dados de ontem.

Valdonas,Tomar: *10,1ºC */ *39,6ºC*
Alvega: *8,8ºC */ *37,6ºC*

Esta dupla é tramada.   

Vamos ver se é hoje que Seiça bate os *30ºC* de amplitude térmica, dados até ao momento, minima de *9,6ºC*, segue nos *31,6ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2016 às 11:47)

Bom dia!
Por aqui foi a noite mais quente do ano, tendo a mínima atingido os *24,8°C*. 
Neste momento já sigo com uns brutais *31,7°C*.  A temperatura máxima vai ser interessante.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2016 às 11:51)

Impressionante o vale de Colares,* Galamares* segue nos *34,7ºC.*


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2016 às 11:52)

*33.3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2016 às 12:04)

Já foi registada a máxima do ano no Cabo Raso, às 11horas seguia nos *30,8ºC*.
Calor em todo o lado!


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jul 2016 às 12:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já foi registada a máxima do ano no Cabo Raso, às 11horas seguia nos *30,8ºC*.
> Calor em todo o lado!


Bom dia para ir a praia hoje,


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jul 2016 às 12:10)

por aqui a mínima foi de 15.0 por agora 32.7


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2016 às 12:25)

Tão já uns horríveis *35,2ºC* não sei como tem quem goste disto e queira sempre mais e mais calor...


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2016 às 12:42)

*36,1ºC *


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2016 às 13:15)

*36ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2016 às 13:24)

Por aqui até já está a descer, estão *30,9°C*. Está um dia fantástico pra ir à praia mas estudar está em primeiro lugar...


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2016 às 13:26)

Já foi até aos *37,2ºC *acredito que na máxima ou perto da máxima do dia

Agora estão 35,4ºC


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jul 2016 às 13:40)

35.7


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2016 às 13:41)

*37ºC*, sensação térmica está nos 40.5ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2016 às 14:03)

Mínima:* 22,2ºC* (a tão esperada minima tropical)

Atual:* 36ºC* e continua a subir 

Pena a água do mar não aquecer tão rapidamente como a terra. 

Aconselho a todos a irem à praia na segunda à hora de maré cheia, vai estar divinal


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jul 2016 às 14:04)

37.4 vai torrar hoje já é a máxima do ano


----------



## fhff (15 Jul 2016 às 14:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante o vale de Colares,* Galamares* segue nos *34,7ºC.*



Já não me lembro de um dia tão quente aqui em Colares. Às 9:00 já estavam 29ºC. ligeiramente mais para o interior, Nafarros, às 14:00, estavam 34ºC.


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (15 Jul 2016 às 14:41)

39.3º!! Isto nem se pode andar na rua.. Humidade no ar a 2%.. 

Eu não percebo nada disto, mas no espaço de 5min na estação que sigo o Ponto de Orvalho caiu dos 1º para os -19º!! Algum erro ou algo que possa ter provocado isto?


----------



## thunderboy (15 Jul 2016 às 14:49)

Que torradeira por aqui hoje. O termómetro do carro marca 39ºC e o mercúrio 38ºC. Maldita altura para sair do paraíso de Aveiro. Apareceu um incêndio também a SE.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2016 às 15:01)

fhff disse:


> Já não me lembro de um dia tão quente aqui em Colares. Às 9:00 já estavam 29ºC. ligeiramente mais para o interior, Nafarros, às 14:00, estavam 34ºC.



Na Praia Grande a máxima foi aos *31,4ºC* (10:42), portanto é de facto muito calor, corrente leste tramada.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2016 às 15:10)

*38.4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2016 às 15:12)

tiagooliveira20 disse:


> 39.3º!! Isto nem se pode andar na rua.. Humidade no ar a 2%..



Esses 2% HR não podem estar correctos.


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (15 Jul 2016 às 15:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esses 2% HR não podem estar correctos.



Pois, não sei se é algum erro na estação, mas hoje já apontou 75% e foi caindo gradualmente, não foi nenhuma queda de repente!! Mas pode ser algum erro, ela atingiu os 2% quando o ponto de orvalho mandou aquela queda.. A verdade é que na rua até custa a respirar, e eu tenho na minha estufa o medidor de humidade e está também a 27% apenas lá dentro.. Mas é uma estufa de hidroponia, ou seja, água lá para subir a humidade no interior é o que não falta.


https://www.wunderground.com/person...GA70#history/tdata/s20160715/e20160715/mdaily


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2016 às 15:43)

*38.7ºC *e 18% humidade, a temperatura tem estado constante 38.6/38.7 nos ultimos 15min


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2016 às 17:05)

Valdonas, Tomar a escaldar...*40,8ºC *(15 UTC).


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jul 2016 às 17:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Valdonas, Tomar a escaldar...*40,8ºC *(15 UTC).


amanha e domingo é bem capaz de chegar aos 42 vai ser engraçado ver a mínima desta noite nessa estação


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2016 às 17:25)

Nunca pensei dizer isto mas: Obrigado nortada! Já não aguentava mais este calor!

Na Fonte da Telha estavam 32°C quando cheguei, areia devia rondar os 40°C. A água estava divinal, toda a costa parecia uma piscina.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2016 às 17:36)

homem do mar disse:


> amanha e domingo é bem capaz de chegar aos 42 vai ser engraçado ver a mínima desta noite nessa estação



Esta estação encontra-se num local de inversão térmica, portanto vai continuar a ter minimas frias.
Hoje terá tido uma amplitude térmica a rondar os 30ºC, são muito poucas as estações em Portugal que conseguem essa proeza.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2016 às 17:38)

máxima de *40.5ºC!!! *


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2016 às 17:40)

david 6 disse:


> máxima de *40.5ºC!!! *


Qual foi a minima?


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2016 às 17:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Qual foi a minima?



14.3ºC


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jul 2016 às 18:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta estação encontra-se num local de inversão térmica, portanto vai continuar a ter minimas frias.
> Hoje terá tido uma amplitude térmica a rondar os 30ºC, são muito poucas as estações em Portugal que conseguem essa proeza.


curioso para ver a mínima da estação de dunas de mira uma vez que a temperatura hoje lá chegou aos 36 é bem capaz de ter 30 graus de amplitude.


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2016 às 18:04)

miguel disse:


> Já foi até aos *37,2ºC *acredito que na máxima ou perto da máxima do dia



E foi mesmo a máxima do dia!

Agora estão 31,1ºC com vento fraco de W


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jul 2016 às 18:06)

a máxima por aqui foi aos 38.8 penso eu que já não sobe mais agora está um pouco mais baixo com 38.1.
Na estação do meteotomar estão 39.3


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2016 às 19:13)

fica aqui os dados de um dia quente

máxima (como já tinha dito): *40.5ºC!*
minima: *14.3ºC*
rajada maxima: 29.8km/h
e a humidade desceu até aos 15%

actual ainda estão *34.5ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jul 2016 às 19:38)

incrível quase 8 horas e ainda estão 37 graus Tomar ainda está nos 38


----------



## Geopower (15 Jul 2016 às 19:51)

Telheiras segue com 29,2*C. Vento moderado de Nw. 
Extremos do dia:
35,2*C.
24,1*C


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2016 às 20:04)

Máxima de *36,4ºC* a igual a máxima do ano. 

A partir das 17h a nortada voltou com rajadas moderadas habituais a varrer o calor todo em Lisboa. Rajadas de* 40 km/h *registadas. Já estão *28,3ºC

*


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2016 às 20:13)

Por aqui é um calor louco, e já estamos ao final do dia, sigo ainda com 34.5ºC actuais.
A máxima foi de 41ºC
mínima tropical de 22.5ºC


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jul 2016 às 20:35)

35 graus ainda


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jul 2016 às 21:01)

33.7 lá fora já não me lembro de uma noite tão quente como esta há muitos anos.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2016 às 21:07)

ainda *30.1ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2016 às 21:12)

Desculpem o off topic, mas visto que há muita gente daqui que vive na área:

http://jregiao-online.webnode.pt/pr...-e-oeiras-na-criacao-de-um-eixo-verde-e-azul/

Finalmente uma luz para o rio Jamor?

Fica aqui o vídeo da Parques de Sintra a mostrar o percurso do rio, já em leito de estiagem. Inclui o percurso dentro do palácio de Queluz, as ribeiras afluentes e o planeamento de um parque quase com a área de Monsanto.


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jul 2016 às 21:32)

31.7 vai ser difícil dormir esta noite.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2016 às 21:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Desculpem o off topic, mas visto que há muita gente daqui que vive na área:
> 
> http://jregiao-online.webnode.pt/pr...-e-oeiras-na-criacao-de-um-eixo-verde-e-azul/
> 
> ...


Finalmente!! Desde que nasci que me lembro de ver o rio Jamor como um rio "sem vida". Vamos lá ver se isto evolui...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2016 às 21:55)

Boa noite,

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *25,0ºC* / *32,8ºC*
T.actual:* 27,4ºC*
Vento moderado a forte de leste.
Vamos ver como corre a inversão no vale do Cabreiro, o vento vai caindo com o avançar da noite/madrugada.
____

Ontem andei a explorar a costa selvagem de Cascais/Sintra, resumindo, mais ou menos entre Biscaia e Cabo da Roca.
Fica uma foto das muitas que tirei, zona deslumbrante, a agua devia estar uns 14ºC, gélida como tudo, mas valeu a pena.






*
*


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2016 às 22:58)

A temperatura está a subir.
*27,7ºC
*
Lestada com rajadas na ordem dos 50 km/h.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Jul 2016 às 23:10)

*22,1ºC*

Máxima: *35,9ºC*
Mínima: *14,8ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2016 às 23:27)

Aqui nada se mexe, temperatura estabilizou nuns horríveis* 27ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2016 às 23:33)

*28,0ºC*, lestada carregada de ar quente.
Na Parede ainda está pior, *29,5ºC*.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2016 às 23:36)

Por aqui, a única coisa que aquece é o prato que está no microondas 
Sigo com *26,5* e vento fraco.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jul 2016 às 00:27)

Por aq ainda 28


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2016 às 00:57)

27,9 graus


----------



## Geopower (16 Jul 2016 às 01:07)

Telheiras segue com 28,1*C. Temperatura parou dedescer. Vento quente de NE.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jul 2016 às 02:17)

Em Odivelas sigo com 29, 0C à cota 150m. E dentro de casa estão 28,3C.

Em Caneças, aos 300m, há instantes estavam 27,1C.


----------



## miguel (16 Jul 2016 às 08:15)

Mínima de 19,4ºC parece impossível como as 2h estavam 27ºC e a mínima nem tropical foi, muito complicado fazer mínimas tropicais aqui...

Agora estão 21,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (16 Jul 2016 às 08:46)

Mínima de 23,3C em Odivelas.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2016 às 09:36)

Boas,

Mínima: 23,5 graus

A mínima do vale do cabreiro não existe dado que roubaram m o aparelho.
Quase de certeza que foram os pastores que por lá andam. Em dezenas de medições isto um dia teria de acontecer. Julgo que o vou recuperar ,vamos ver.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jul 2016 às 11:53)

Boas!
Registei exatamente a mesma mínima de ontem, *24,8°C*. Já sigo com *31,7°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2016 às 12:59)

Vento de sul por aqui, o que faz com que a temperatura suba pouco, estão *27,3ºC*.
Por mim, este quadrante ficava dias e dias a fio, pois assim a temperatura da agua do mar dispara, Segunda/Terça vai estar um caldo.
Nunca tinha feito uma escolha de férias tão acertada.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jul 2016 às 13:10)

Estão *30,3°C*. Já ontem à mesma hora a temperatura também começou a descer...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2016 às 14:10)

A subir bem, *30,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2016 às 14:30)

*38ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2016 às 15:04)

Valdonas,Tomar: *39,9ºC* (14:00)


----------



## bmelo (16 Jul 2016 às 15:25)

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bi...t?query=39.18592072,-8.73621655&sp=IPORTUGA75

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IALENQUE3

alguém lá de perto que confirme ?


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2016 às 15:48)

*39.1ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jul 2016 às 15:55)

Vento de Sul a barrar a máxima de hoje, só tocou nos *31,7ºC
*
Mínima de *22,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2016 às 15:56)

bmelo disse:


> https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bi...t?query=39.18592072,-8.73621655&sp=IPORTUGA75
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IALENQUE3
> 
> alguém lá de perto que confirme ?



São estações mal instaladas, por exemplo, fui ver o histórico e a máxima de ontem da estação do Vale de Santarem foi aos 44,8ºC.
Basicamente o que temos que fazer é ignorar essas duas estações.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2016 às 17:12)

Mais outro dia bem quente aqui pelo Ribatejo, com 38.1ºC, e o vento vai soprando de forma moderada, não deixando para já a temperatura subir mais.
mínima: 22.5ºC


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2016 às 18:51)

maxima: *39.1ºC *, mais baixa 1.4ºC que ontem
minima: *16.2ºC*
actual: *35.6ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (16 Jul 2016 às 19:41)

*31,4ºC*

Máxima:* 36,8ºC*
Mínima: *15,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2016 às 20:04)

*Extremos: 23,5ºC / 32,0ºC*

Neste momento,* 28,6ºC *e vento moderado a forte do quadrante Nordeste.

Tenho algumas dúvidas se vou registar a 3ª mínima tropical consecutiva, vamos ver.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jul 2016 às 21:17)

Boas por aqui por incrivel que pareça a mínima acabei por nao ser tropical com 15.6 já a máxima foi o record do ano 39.6 quase 40 graus por agora 30.0


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2016 às 21:46)

Por aqui está um bafo que não se aguenta estar dentro de casa, por aqui as cigarras vão cantando ao mesmo tempo que o mocho.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jul 2016 às 22:26)

Afinal a temperatura ainda conseguiu subir até às 18h, máxima de *34,2ºC
*
Vamos ver se amanhã conseguimos a máxima do ano, está dificil passar dos 36,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2016 às 23:08)

Rajada de *56 km/h*,
O vento não consegue largar esta terra, incrível, lol 
*26,1ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (17 Jul 2016 às 02:11)

Impressionante. Vim agora de Nazaré onde estavam 18ºC,  que se mantiveram pelo caminho todo até Alvados, onde desceu ate aos 14ºC. À medida que fui atravessando a serra a temperatura foi subindo gradualmente até atingir 29ºC às 1.45h, na zona mais alta da vila. Uma diferença de 15ºC em apenas 12 km!


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2016 às 02:31)

Há meia hora em São Pedro de Sintra, o carro marcava 21C.

Entretanto até Odivelas foi sempre a subir. 26C de momento. Mais uma noite tropical. 

Entretanto, no quarto, 29,1C. Está forte!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2016 às 06:51)

Minima: *22,2ºC*
Actual:* 23,1ºC
*
Ao final do dia regressa o vento moderado a forte nesta zona em particular.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2016 às 07:48)

Impressionante o nevoeiro cerrado a norte da Roca.
Ja ha muito tempo que nao via as cameras do beachcam da Praia Grande e Ericeira daquele modo, basicamente brancas.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2016 às 08:47)

Segundo familiares, no 2º local de seguimento também está nevoeiro cerrado, ao ponto de caírem pingos provenientes das árvores.


----------



## jorgeanimal (17 Jul 2016 às 10:45)

Bom dia. O paraíso é na praia da areia branca... Uns 15 graus, nevoeiro e muita humidade.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2016 às 12:34)

*36ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2016 às 12:44)

Boas, tudo a ferver...sigo com _*33,0ºC*_!

Ha pouco passei pelo vale da mula certamente que por lá ia nos 35ºC, tendo em conta que apanhei 18ºC nas Azenhas do Mar, choque térmico valente na mesma volta de bike.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2016 às 12:54)

*33,6ºC*
Isto hoje promete.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2016 às 13:11)

2 realidades bem distintas.

Azenhas do Mar, com nevoeiro cerrado e fresco.







Vale da Mula a escaldar


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jul 2016 às 13:22)

Mínima: *23,3 ºC *

A máxima já tocou nos *35,5ºC
*
Vento de Norte ou NNE fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2016 às 13:53)

*34,4ºC
*
Valor elevado para esta zona.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jul 2016 às 13:57)

Boas!
Por aqui a temperatura tem vindo a descer, estando agora nos *30,9°C*. Tenho que investigar o porquê da temperatura descer sempre a esta hora nestes últimos dias...
A temperatura já subiu até aos *33,4°C *(máxima do ano).


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2016 às 13:58)

Vou espreitar o sensor, *31,2ºC*, o catavento rodou para NO, impressionante a descida tão rápida.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2016 às 13:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Por aqui a temperatura tem vindo a descer, estando agora nos *30,9°C*. Tenho que investigar o porquê da temperatura descer sempre a esta hora nestes últimos dias...
> A temperatura já subiu até aos *33,4°C *(máxima do ano).



Deve-se à rotação do vento, ora Sul ou NO.
Do nada  a temperatura desceu 3ºC por aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2016 às 14:00)

Que tarde bem quente que vai aqui pelo Ribatejo, sigo agora 34.2ºC.
mínima: 22.8ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jul 2016 às 14:09)

37,3ºC, está um dia muito quente!


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jul 2016 às 14:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Deve-se à rotação do vento, ora Sul ou NO.
> Do nada  a temperatura desceu 3ºC por aqui.


Interessante que essa rotação dá-se sempre por volta das 12:30/13h. Tem sido sempre assim nos últimos 3 dias. Obrigado pela explicação! 
*
30,2°C*


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2016 às 14:52)

*39.3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2016 às 14:55)

Nova subida, *33,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2016 às 14:58)

Abrantes (cota 159mt) já  foi aos 40,3ºC.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IABRANTE3#history
Faço ideia em Alvega, acredito numa maxima na ordem dos 41,5ºC


----------



## Geopower (17 Jul 2016 às 17:21)

Boas tardes. A reportar da Aroeira. Por aqui 24,5*C. Que fresquidão comparativamente com a cidade de Lisboa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jul 2016 às 18:24)

Grande paraíso agora na costa da Caparica, o vento de SO fresco finalmente calou-se e nem há uma brisa. Água deve estar a uns 20°C, pelas 16h estava-se melhor lá dentro.

Visibilidade não muito baixa, a serra de Sintra ainda é visível.

Resta dizer que toda a costa está sobrelotada, demorei quase 1 hora para arranjar lugar


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2016 às 18:30)

Boas,

Dia muito quente, máxima do ano.
Extremos térmicos: *22,2ºC* / *34,7ºC*

Á tarde passei pelo Guincho impressionante a nortada, vento realmente forte e muito fresco.
A estação do Raso não mostra bem o vendaval que anda por lá.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jul 2016 às 18:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> A estação do Raso não mostra bem o vendaval que anda por lá.


No cabo raso ás 16UTC estavam 17.5ºc talvez estivesse com nevoeiro, lá é que se está bem!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2016 às 18:57)

Davidmpb disse:


> No cabo raso ás 16UTC estavam 17.5ºc talvez estivesse com nevoeiro, lá é que se está bem!



Estava céu limpo, o fresco deve-se ao  vento forte de Noroeste.
Nevoeiro estava ao largo da costa, pode ter ajudado para um maior arrefecimento.
Sim, soube bem passar por lá.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2016 às 19:09)

máxima:* 39.7ºC *(+0.6 comparado ao dia de ontem, menos 0.8 comparado com a máxima do ano)
minima: *17.0ºC*
actual: *34.0ºC*

quando apareceu o vento a temperatura estagnou e passado um pouco começou a descer senão tinha ido aos 40ºC à vontade
amanhã deverá ser menos, espero na casa dos 37ºC


----------



## rozzo (17 Jul 2016 às 19:37)

A foto de TLM não ilustra muito bem a magnífica vista, mas estava uma espectacular vista do "mar de nuvens" a entrar pela praia do Guincho, desde cá de cima na estrada que liga a Malveira da Serra ao Cabo da Roca.







E também de salientar a impressionante variação de temperatura, visto à hora que a foto foi tirada (cerca das 13) essa camada de nevoeiro e ar fresco ser extremamente fina mesmo apenas à superfície. Enquanto lá em baixo a temperatura "lutava" para passar os 20, na estrada a meia encosta da serra rondava uns impressionantes 35 em certas zonas.


Ao fim da tarde já na zona alta estava um pouco mais fresco, e já temperatura a rondar os 25 graus era generalizada ao longo de toda a linha de Cascais, pelo menos até à praia de Carcavelos.

De momento muito quente ainda aqui por Benfica, especialmente dentro de casa. Muito calor acumulado nos edifícios. Lá fora ligeiramente melhor que ontem por esta hora, estão 29. Deverá ser uma noite um pouco menos penosa, espera-se, assim como o dia de amanhã.

 Hoje estava terrível aqui pela cidade, aqueceu muito e muito cedo, pelas 11h a temperatura já passava e bem os 30.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2016 às 20:02)

rozzo disse:


> A foto de TLM não ilustra muito bem a magnífica vista, mas estava uma espectacular vista do "mar de nuvens" a entrar pela praia do Guincho, desde cá de cima na estrada que liga a Malveira da Serra ao Cabo da Roca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por acaso também tirei fotos esta manhã mesmo por cima do vale do rio Touro. É algo habitual essa " barrão" , neste caso tocava no raso e depois ainda avançava uns kms a Sul e dissipava.
Até ao entrocamento do Cabo da Roca a temperatura estava alta, só arrefeceu bastante na descida perto de Almoçageme e próximo da Praia Grande, a temperatura caiu uns bons 7ºC/8ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jul 2016 às 23:59)

A máxima ficou mesmo nos *35,5ºC*, de facto o vento de SO impediu a subida e quando acalmou (+- 16h) já era tarde...


Para mostrar mais ou menos o comportamento da temperatura enquanto estive na praia, temos a estação da Praia da Rainha:

13h -* 24,5ºC*
Vento de SSO fraco/moderado
17h - *21,9ºC*
Vento de SSO nulo a fraco
18h - *23,2ºC*
20h - *23,7ºC
*
Notava-se bastante o nevoeiro a rondar o Cabo Raso

Vamos lá a ver se não temos uma invasão de alforrecas nos próximos dias


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2016 às 01:04)

A mínima de ontem foi de 22,8C.

A de hoje já não deverá ser tropical. Por agora 22,4C.

Dentro de casa tenho 29,6C. Está mesmo bom para dormir.


----------



## Geopower (18 Jul 2016 às 01:44)

Telheiras segue com 24,4*C. Vento nulo. Todas as superficies artificiais libertam calor. A ilha de calor urbano nao deixa  a temperatura descer.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2016 às 07:59)

Bom dia,

Por aqui terminaram as noites tropicais,a mínima caiu para os *18,5ºC.*
T.actual: *20,8ºC*


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2016 às 10:32)

Em Odivelas a mínima foi de 19,3ºC.

Agora já vai aquecendo.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jul 2016 às 12:36)

hoje está menos sigo com *32.7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (18 Jul 2016 às 16:17)

que fresquinho hoje, *36ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jul 2016 às 16:27)

Vento nulo, água a 22°C e está calor, o que se quer mais?


----------



## Geopower (18 Jul 2016 às 18:37)

Telheiras segue com 28,5ºC. Vento moderado de Oeste.
Extremos do dia: 
30,7ºC
20,3ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jul 2016 às 20:56)

O dia de hoje acordou fresco e um pouco cinzento, quando saí de casa para ir trabalhar, eram cerca das 6:10 da manhã estavam 22ºC,e a Serra D'Aire estava completamente coberta por um denso manto de nuvens.
A máxima de hoje não foi alem dos 34ºC
Agora sigo com vento fraco e com 27ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jul 2016 às 21:12)

Máxima: *29,5ºC*
Mínima: *20,2ºC 
*
Vento maioritariamente de Sul ou SSO. Passou à pouco para Norte.

A humidade durante o dia fez parecer um dia quente na mesma, apesar de nem ter ultrapassado os 30ºC


----------



## david 6 (18 Jul 2016 às 21:34)

máxima: *36.1ºC*, que dia fresquinho   (ironia) mas foi a máxima mais baixa dos últimos 5 dias, só aqui diz tudo como tem sido


----------



## david 6 (18 Jul 2016 às 21:35)

david 6 disse:


> máxima: *36.1ºC*, que dia fresquinho   (ironia) mas foi a máxima mais baixa dos últimos 5 dias, só aqui diz tudo como tem sido



minima: *16.6ºC*
actual: *24.9ºC*

(não conseguia escrever por baixo não sei porquê, por isso é que fiz em 2 posts)


----------



## Lousano (18 Jul 2016 às 22:26)

Boa noite.
Após vários meses com temperatura abaixo do normal, Julho surpreende e segue muito acima da norma. Vamos esperar até ao fim do mesmo, mas dá a entender que poderá ser alvo de record.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jul 2016 às 00:33)

Há pouco, do alto de Caneças, via-se um manto de nevoeiro para Oeste, mas o Palácio da Pena estava impune e limpo sobre o nevoeiro. 
Estavam cerca de 17C.

Agora em Odivelas, uma noite bem agradável. 19,5C e nem uma brisa. Ainda há uma série de pessoas a passear os cães ou sentadas na varanda. Podera, as casas estão umas estufas.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2016 às 01:03)

Boas,

Sigo com *19,1ºC*

Hoje,Praia do Sul,Ericeira.
O nevoeiro lá levantou por volta da hora de almoço, tarde de calor e vento nulo.
Agua estava excelente tendo em conta que estamos a falar na Ericeira.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2016 às 12:42)

Boa tarde,

Extremos de ontem: 18,5ºC / 27,3ºC

Neste momento sigo com *26,4ºC* , céu limpo e vento nulo.
Que bem que sabe esta acalmia, embora sexta regresse a forte nortada por estas bandas.
Em termos de minima, a temperatura caiu aos *16,7ºC
*
Aquele período quente, rendeu 3 minimas tropicais e a máxima do ano.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jul 2016 às 13:00)

Boa tarde, dia mais fresco comparando com os anteriores, estive desde 6ª feira a passar umas mini férias em Évora e penso que não houve uma única vez em que não parasse de suar  sem qualquer meio de medição mas por certo com temperaturas diurnas de 40ºC ou a tocar nesse valor e à noite perto dos 30ºC. De momento com céu limpo e imensa neblina por Entrecampos.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jul 2016 às 17:21)

máxima: *36.3ºC*, 6º dia seguido com temperaturas acima dos 35ºC
minima: *15.3ºC*
actual: *34ºC*, e está umas nuvens por aqui


----------



## david 6 (19 Jul 2016 às 17:42)

elah céu nublado agora, *33.1ºC*, 44% humidade


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jul 2016 às 19:52)

Mínima:* 19,1ºC*
Máxima: *32,1ºC*

Está difícil a estufa sair de casa 
Nortada moderada


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jul 2016 às 20:42)

Boas!
Por aqui registei mais uma mínima tropical, de *21,1°C* e a máxima atingiu os *30,6°C*. Neste momento sigo com *26,0°C *e vento moderado de norte. Há muita poeira no horizonte...
Imagem de satélite, no canal visível, às 20:30:


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2016 às 21:43)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: 16,7ºC / 27,9ºC

T.actual: 18,5ºC

Nortada moderada a forte.Boas rajadas.

Peninha com tenue capacete, foto tirada às 20:45






Esta tarde na Barragem da Mula, muito bem composta, nunca a vi assim em finais de Julho.
(Boa funcionalidade do smartphone novo)


----------



## david 6 (19 Jul 2016 às 23:35)

nota se a poeira com o luar, 19.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2016 às 20:43)

Boas,

Bem sempre impressionante como a nortada por aqui é algo de muito local.
No litoral sintrense o vento era fraco quase nulo.
No Guincho soprava bastante forte, então na Malveira e Janes  estava um vendaval bem agressivo.
As rajadas ate abanavam o carro, surreal.

Sigo com 18,9ºC e nortada moderada a forte.
Capacete imponente na serra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jul 2016 às 21:42)

Máxima: *31,4ºC*
Mínima: *18,3ºC
*
Nortada fraca/moderada a arejar as casas


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2016 às 23:00)

A nortada está a acelarar sopra a 35 km/h.
*18,1ºC

Rajada de 66 km/h agora mesmo.*


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2016 às 01:47)

máxima: *31.5ºC*, finalmente maxima abaixo dos 35ºC, mesmo bom 
minima: *15.4ºC*
actual: *16.8ºC*


----------



## criz0r (21 Jul 2016 às 09:44)

Bom dia, finalmente uma noite não tropical e com temperaturas decentes!.. mesmo assim com a janela aberta toda a noite a casa ainda parece um forno.
À ida para o trabalho quando passava pela ponte reparei no quase sempre habitual capacete da Serra de Sintra  entretanto a manhã segue tranquila e relativamente "fresquinha", céu limpo com muitos chemtrails e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2016 às 14:21)

*23,2ºC*
Nortada moderada a forte.

Muito vento na serra, no cabeço do Vento estava nortada violenta, o anemometro registou velocidade vento a* 63 km/h*.
Na Peninha o valor foi superior.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jul 2016 às 16:20)

Nortada moderada

Finalmente temperaturas decentes para Julho:

Máxima: *29,5ºC*
Mínima: *18,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2016 às 21:27)

Final da manhã.

________

*19,5ºC*
Entrou nuvens, o vento caiu bem.
Amanhã a tarde a nortada vai acelerar bastante.


----------



## TekClub (21 Jul 2016 às 21:38)

por aqui esta a ficar muito nublado ate diria que parece que vai chover a qualquer momento...


----------



## david 6 (22 Jul 2016 às 02:10)

maxima: *29.7ºC*
minima: *16.0ºC*
actual: *20.0ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jul 2016 às 08:06)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui chove e já correm as caleiras... já não termino o Julho a zeros! Será milagre de Fátima?


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jul 2016 às 08:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos! Por aqui chove e já correm as caleiras... já não termino o Julho a zeros! Será milagre de Fátima?


Parou agora... valeu bem a pena, não esperava!


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jul 2016 às 12:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos! Por aqui chove e já correm as caleiras... já não termino o Julho a zeros! Será milagre de Fátima?


Bem, tu dizes isso como se tivesse chovido muito.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2016 às 12:06)

Ha momentos, a Peninha seguia com nevoeiro cerrado, vento forte e precipitação oculta.
A temperatura era de apenas 16ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2016 às 13:40)

A nortada moderada vai marcando presença durante o dia de hoje, bem como já permaneceu durante no dia de ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2016 às 14:15)

Como esperado, forte nortada.
*21,8ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jul 2016 às 14:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bem, tu dizes isso como se tivesse chovido muito.


Olá boa tarde. Olha para quem não esperava nada, choveu bem... choveu durante a noite porque ás 8h estava tudo molhado. Entre Fátima e Reguengo do Fetal a estrada tinha bastantes poças de água e tudo. Depois começou novamente a chover entre as 8h30 e as 9h30, algum tempo moderado. Ainda tenho a relva molhada para não falar da erva no terreno... Francamente não esperava, já que este mês ainda não tinha caído uma gota de chuva!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2016 às 14:32)

Aceleração interessante...sopra a *40 km/h*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Jul 2016 às 15:22)

Nortada moderada, rajada máxima agora de* 54 km/h *e a piorar

Mínima quase tropical: *19,8ºC*
Máxima: *28,2ºC* (Finalmente)


País já pintado de amarelo para o inferno de amanhã. Mínimas tropicais a partir de amanhã e sem fim à vista, até dia 31 é sempre a fritar


----------



## homem do mar (22 Jul 2016 às 20:18)

boas por aqui as mínimas tem rondado os 19 graus nos últimos dias incrível como em dias em que as máximas eram superior a 35 graus a mínima baixava dos 17 e agora que nem chegam aos 30 são quase tropicais.
hoje a máxima foi de 28.6 por agora 23.3.
Amanhã voltam os dias de pólvora     é possível que o record do ano em Tomar seja batido.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2016 às 20:30)

Condições meteorologicas extremas na Peninha...eram 18h, o windchill tocou nos 8,5ºC, o vento soprava a 70 km/h, registei 77 km/h.
No Cabeço do vento, mais abaixo da Peninha, idem, que vendaval brutal, ainda mais baixo na zona alta da Malveira da Serra, também vento muito forte, impressionante como os eucaliptos dobravam com o vento. A nortada está explosiva naquela zona, como é habitual.
Por aqui a nortada está forte.
O capacete dos últimos 2 dias, e principalmente o de hoje, já produziu poças com 1 m de comprimento, incrível, falo junto à Peninha.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jul 2016 às 20:44)

máxima: *28.6ºC*
minima: *19.0ºC*
actual: *23.9ºC*

amanha volta o calor


----------



## david 6 (23 Jul 2016 às 12:32)

*34ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jul 2016 às 13:10)

A tarde aqui segue já quente e ao som das nossas belas cigarras, com 32.2ºC actuais, á sombra.
mínima: 19ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2016 às 15:46)

Boas,
T.máxima: *32,0ºC*
Não esperava tanto, grande disparo.
T.actual: *30,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (23 Jul 2016 às 16:03)

*37ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2016 às 16:18)

Rajada máxima de ontem: *77 km/h*
Rajada máxima de hoje: *69 km/h*


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jul 2016 às 16:25)

Máxima do ano agora mesmo: *36,6ºC
*
Até segunda máxima de 37ºC   

Lá está, a depressão térmica é sempre imprevisível


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2016 às 17:00)

Esqueci-me de referir que a lestada está intensa, sopra a *30 km/h*.
Até em dias quentes o vento não desarma lol
*28,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2016 às 21:47)

*23,1ºC*

Impressionante a lestada que presenciei aqui ao lado no Cabreiro, por volta das 18h, todos os caixotes do lixo estavam deitados.
Para localizar melhor fica na localidade nas traseiras do hospital de Cascais.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2016 às 22:47)

A temperatura vai disparando ao sabor da lestada, registo neste momento *25,0ºC*.
Lestada moderada a forte com rajadas fortes.
Minima tropical a caminho, será a 4ª da temporada.
________

Do lado oposto da serra, Galamares segue com a habitual inversão, *17,2ºC* / *87% HR* e vento nulo.


----------



## homem do mar (24 Jul 2016 às 04:23)

Boas por aqui a máxima foi de 35.9 por agora vai em 20.5 vamos ver se a mínima vai ser tropical. A ser será a 1 do ano.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jul 2016 às 05:28)

25,4C em Odivelas. Brisa quente de NE.

Uma verdadeira noite de ananáses!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2016 às 08:01)

Boas,

A mínima  foi escaldante: *26,1ºC* !

Tive sempre vento de leste durante a madrugada inteira, por exemplo a estação dos Bombeiros de Cascais, na Pampilheira teve vento de NO, num periodo de tempo, fez a minima ser de *21,1ºC*.

Os modelos têm certamente grande dificuldade em prever mínimas com tempo de leste, é perfeitamente compreensível.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2016 às 08:36)

*29,2ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2016 às 10:48)

Por aqui este domingo segue já quente apesar de ainda ir "correndo" uma brisa fresca.
Sigo com 28.6ºC


----------



## lm1960 (24 Jul 2016 às 11:49)

Boas,

Por aqui ás 10:00 o carro marcava 30º em andamento, saiu da garagem com 22.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jul 2016 às 13:55)

Boas! O dia segue bastante quente com vento nulo. Estão *30,4°C *e a mínima desceu, só, até aos *25,4°C*. 
Com o vento que se fez sentir nos últimos dias, uma árvore acabou por "libertar" um dos seus ramos e acabou por atingir alguns carros daqui da praceta, não fazendo estragos. Por causa da lestada de ontem, caíram mais alguns ramos:


----------



## david 6 (24 Jul 2016 às 13:57)

a máxima de ontem foi *37.7ºC*

eu hoje já vou com *38.3ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jul 2016 às 14:40)

A nortada é lixada. Não passa dos 30°C.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jul 2016 às 15:04)

Mínima de 25,4ºC em Odivelas.
A mais alta do ano. Não é comum uma mínimas na casa dos 25ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jul 2016 às 15:33)

Mínima: *21,8ºC
*
Vento de Sul a estragar a máxima de hoje

Até ao fim do mês não há um único dia abaixo dos 30ºC, sem dúvida dos Julhos mais quentes dos últimos anos. 

Pelas contas que já fiz, a média da máxima deste mês já vai nos *31,1ºC* *(+3,5ºC da média) *


----------



## david 6 (24 Jul 2016 às 16:57)

*39.7ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2016 às 17:00)

Que brasa vai aqui pelo Ribatejo, sigo agora com 39.2ºC.

Deixo aqui uma foto para comprovar o calor, a foto é de uma equipa de BTT aqui da região.


----------



## meko60 (24 Jul 2016 às 17:46)

Boas.
Hoje está ligeiramente mais "fresco" do que ontem, sigo com 33,5ºC, a miníma foi de 24ºC .


----------



## fsl (24 Jul 2016 às 17:54)

Em Nova-Oeiras às 17:55 foi atingida a TEM MX deste ano--- 35.1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2016 às 18:01)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *26,1ºC* / *34,4ºC*
T.actual:* 31,8ºC
*
No Guincho já ha nortada moderada a forte.
A agua estava divinal, principalmente a tarde, fruto do vento de sul que entrou ao final da manhã.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jul 2016 às 19:13)

máxima: *39.8ºC*
minima: *15.7ºC*
actual: *36.5ºC*

que calor!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2016 às 19:38)

Lestada moderada.
Rajada de *45 km/h* agora mesmo.
*30,8ºC
*
Vamos lá ver se consigo manter o registo da mínima de hoje, uns tórridos *26,1ºC.*


----------



## meko60 (24 Jul 2016 às 20:00)

*34,9ºC *,aumentou 1,5ºC em 2 horas.


----------



## meko60 (24 Jul 2016 às 20:02)

Estou para ver a noite tropical que se avizinha........


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2016 às 21:09)

*28,3ºC



*


----------



## homem do mar (24 Jul 2016 às 21:32)

boas por aqui a máxima foi de 38.5 por agora 30.3


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2016 às 22:31)

*26,9ºC*
Lá se vai a minima de* 26,1ºC, *vamos ver.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jul 2016 às 22:46)

Por aqui a mínima foi até aos *21,3ºC*, enquanto que 200m acima (Caneças) não foi abaixo dos *25,4ºC*, como já referido anteriormente.

Neste momento ainda estão 27,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2016 às 23:01)

*27,2ºC* estáveis.
Talvez a minima não seja batida, o quadrante do vento é que manda.
_________

*Seiça,Ourem* sempre impressionante...*11,8ºC */ *39,2ºC*, neste momento já vai nos *19,6ºC.*


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jul 2016 às 23:21)

Sigo com *27,9°C*. Transpiro só de estar com as pernas cruzadas . As janelas estão todas abertas e não quero saber das melgas.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jul 2016 às 23:47)

*26.0ºC* ainda, que é bastante para uma noite mais para o interior


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2016 às 23:59)

A mínima foi então de *26,1ºC,* valor espectacular, já alguns anos que não tinha uma mínima tão alta.
Neste momento *27,0ºC* estáveis.
Terça regressa a normalidade, nortada moderada a forte e dias mais frescos.
Os episódios de calor nesta zona são sempre fugazes.

O ano/mês de julho segue então com 4 mínimas tropicais, amanhã poderá ser a quinta, vamos ver.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jul 2016 às 00:14)

Aqui já esteve nos 28,2ºC e agora voltou a subir. *29,0ºC* de momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2016 às 07:40)

Boas,

Minima: *23,5ºC*
T.actual *25,7ºC*

Ultimo cartuxo.


----------



## criz0r (25 Jul 2016 às 10:17)

Bom dia, mais uma noite a fazer lembrar os trópicos com a mínima da minha estação a fixar-se nos 23,8ºC , de facto estes dias tórridos e noites tropicais têm sido cá um suplício. Não há maneira de aparecer uma brisa fresquinha para respirar e assim parece continuar nos próximos dias. O dia já segue muito quente aqui por Entrecampos e céu naturalmente limpo com vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2016 às 10:57)

*28,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2016 às 11:53)

Tomar a ferver, *37,1ºC*, impressionante.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITOMAR232#history


----------



## homem do mar (25 Jul 2016 às 11:56)

por aqui a mínima foi de 18.0 por agora o forno já está ligado lá fora com 35.9


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jul 2016 às 12:05)

Bom dia!
Por aqui já sigo com *32,4°C*, prestes a bater a máxima do ano, de *33,4°C*. Registei a décima mínima tropical deste mês, de *24,9°C*.


----------



## homem do mar (25 Jul 2016 às 13:24)

38.3  Abrantes já segue nos 39.9


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Jul 2016 às 13:54)

Agora a minha Auriol marca 33º e sopra um vento fraco mas indispensável aqui no Marquês.
Logo na 6ª Feira, chegadinha de Lisboa para jantar em esplanada, sandália no pé e casibeque leve pelo braço, estava  Inesperadamente frio e vento na Ericeira. Já no Sábado esteve uma noite de Verão algarvio. No Domingo ao final da manhã o vento caiu e o mar  ficou _glass _mas a água estava bem fria - que bom 

EDIT: Neste momento a Auriol marca 36ºC. Será possível uma subida de 3º em 45minutos?


----------



## david 6 (25 Jul 2016 às 14:00)

por aqui já *40.0ºC! *


----------



## thunderboy (25 Jul 2016 às 14:26)

Impressionante o termómetro que tenho na rua chegou aos 41 graus. É a primeira vez que o vejo a passar dos 40 este ano.


----------



## david 6 (25 Jul 2016 às 14:52)

*40.7ºC*, está mesmo péssimo lá fora


----------



## criz0r (25 Jul 2016 às 14:53)

Fui ainda à pouco lá fora beber um café e está realmente muito quente o dia hoje, ainda assim o vento que ontem foi praticamente inexistente acalma um pouco a sensação térmica hoje. Arrisco em 35ºC de momento.


----------



## homem do mar (25 Jul 2016 às 15:09)

39.4  incrível tomar valdonas já nos 41.7


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jul 2016 às 17:05)

31ºC dentro de casa 

Máxima já tocou os *36ºC*

Mínima: *23,7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (25 Jul 2016 às 19:03)

resumo do dia:

maxima: *40.9ºC*, máxima do ano! 
minima: *17.2ºC*
actual: *37.5ºC* ainda e com vista feia para incêndio

minha vista para o incêndio do Couço, Coruche, com 142 operacionais, 40 meios terrestres e 3 meios aéreos:


----------



## homem do mar (25 Jul 2016 às 19:35)

por aqui a máxima foi de 38.9 máxima do ano por agora mais fresco com 36.3


----------



## Geopower (25 Jul 2016 às 20:08)

Telheiras segue com 33.1*C. Vento fraco de NW. Que canícula!
Extremos do dia:
36.4*C
24,6*C


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2016 às 21:40)

Boas,

Bela máxima por aqui, não esperava tanto, *35,0ºC* !
Neste momento a lestada sopra a* 29 km/h*, ha minutos registou-se a rajada máxima do dia,* 53 km/h*. Rajadas constantes acima dos 40 km/h.
T.actual: *28,1ºC*

Extremos térmicos: *23,5ºC* / *35,0ºC*
Máxima mais alto do ano.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Jul 2016 às 22:00)

22h00: 30,0ºC. 

Valor assinalável para a hora em questão!


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jul 2016 às 22:15)

Mais um dia tórrido, e ainda não se pode estar dentro de casa, mesmo com as janelas todas abertas. Hoje quando fui trabalhar as 6:15 da manhã estavam 24.1°C.


Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (25 Jul 2016 às 23:09)

27.6 lá fora dentro de casa é que não se pode estar.


----------



## homem do mar (25 Jul 2016 às 23:15)

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILEIRIAC4#history  Será possível esta estação ter atingido esta temperatura?


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2016 às 00:05)

Sigo com *27,7ºC*, a maxima vai-se registar nestas primeiras horas, dado que o dia vai ser ventoso e bem mais fresco.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jul 2016 às 00:34)

Por aqui ainda sigo com *27,2°C*. Vamos lá ver se registo a décima primeira mínima tropical deste mês.
Off-topic: Já faz mais de 1 ano que me registei ao fórum e não me arrependo nada! É tão bom podermos partilhar os mesmos conhecimentos. Que venha mais um ano!


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2016 às 01:01)

Em Odivelas sigo com 27,6C. Dentro de casa estão uns tropicais 30,5C.

Ontem a mínima foi de 23,4C.


----------



## Geopower (26 Jul 2016 às 01:17)

28,1*C em Telheiras. Sopra uma leve brisa de Oeste, mas insuficiente para baixar a temperatura. Os passeios e as paredes dos prédios ainda estão quentes.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2016 às 07:03)

Boas,

A minima foi de *22,7º*C, hoje não haverá mínima tropical, dado que o valor vai ser batido, ainda para mais o  ECMWF carregou na nortada para logo ao final da tarde.
 A máxima foi já registada, *28,1ºC*.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jul 2016 às 11:56)

Boas! Por aqui já vou com *30,1°C*. Mais uma mínima tropical para a lista, de *21,4°C*.


----------



## homem do mar (26 Jul 2016 às 12:03)

boas por aqui hoje dia mais fresco a mínima foi de 19.3 por agora 30.3


----------



## david 6 (26 Jul 2016 às 12:04)

*30.3ºC*, hoje está menos


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2016 às 14:01)

Em Alcabideche (Pai do Vento) a rajada maxima está nos 55 km/h, logo pode muito bem ir aos 70 km/h/75 km/h.
Confirmou-se, a máxima foi registada por volta da 00:15.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2016 às 14:19)

Entretanto  as estações netatmo que têm anemometro já aparecem no mapa wunderground, melhor dizendo o parâmetro vento e respectivos dados já constam em cada estação.
Verdade seja dita, são inúteis, para apresentarem dados de jeito têm que estar expostas ao vento, não na mesa do jardim.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2016 às 16:37)

Em Alcabideche sigo com* 21,3ºC*, grande diferença comparativamente com Cascais.
Vento moderado a forte.
Regressou o capacete à serra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jul 2016 às 18:08)

Dia muito mais tolerável:

Máxima: *31,8ºC*
Mínima: *22,9ºC*

*26ºC *neste momento

Nortada a dar-lhe, rajadas moderadas, máxima de *56 km/h*


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jul 2016 às 19:01)

Nortada muito violenta por aqui.
*25,6°C*


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2016 às 19:11)

*19,5ºC*
Algumas rajadas fortes, mas nada de extraordinário.
Capacete enorme na serra.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jul 2016 às 20:42)

Boas!
A máxima acabou por atingir os *30,1°C*. 
Mínima tropical quase a ser batida, estão *23,4°C*. Depois de alguma acalmia, a nortada volta em força e traz ar húmido. Tão bom!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2016 às 21:02)

Boa noite a todos. Reporto queda acentuada de temperatura desde as 20h30 e a ficar nevoeiro...


----------



## david 6 (26 Jul 2016 às 21:48)

máxima: *33.6ºC*
minima: *18.6ºC *(até agora)
actual: *19.7ºC*

pensei que fosse ter mais, mas teve sempre vento


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2016 às 21:56)

*18,0ºC*
Maravilha


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jul 2016 às 21:57)

*22,5°C *e o céu começa a ficar nublado por _fractocumulus_. Lá se vai a mínima tropical.


----------



## homem do mar (26 Jul 2016 às 22:13)

a máxima de hoje foi de 34.2 depois apareceu o vento e foi sempre a descer agora muita mais fresco com 21.7


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2016 às 22:17)

Foi uma episódio de calor valente, como é em regra geral com o tempo de leste aqui junto a costa ocidental.
T.máxima anual: *35,0ºC (25/07/2016)*
T.minima anual: *26,1ºC(24/07/2016)*


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jul 2016 às 00:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foi uma episódio de calor valente, como é em regra geral com o tempo de leste aqui junto a costa ocidental.
> T.máxima anual: *35,0ºC (25/07/2016)*
> T.minima anual: *26,1ºC(24/07/2016)*


You mean "Temp. mínima mais alta", se fosse essa a mais baixa ninguém conseguia sobreviver 

Nortada continua moderada, rajada máxima de 61 km/h. Um ramo de uma árvore já não aguentou....

Algumas árvores do jardim não têm folhas, noutras os ramos superiores também não possuem folhas, estarão a morrer?


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2016 às 10:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa noite a todos. Reporto queda acentuada de temperatura desde as 20h30 e a ficar nevoeiro...


Bom dia. O nevoeiro, tempo fresco e orvalhado durou até ás 9h30. Agora já começa a aquecer com o sol e o céu limpo.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jul 2016 às 10:44)

Boas!
O dia por aqui, segue bastante nublado, fresco e húmido. Já por Lisboa o sol apareceu e estava-se mesmo bem só de t-shirt. Sigo com *22,5°C *e por incrível que pareça a mínima foi tropical, pela quarta vez consecutiva, de *20,4°C*, sendo a décima segunda deste mês.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jul 2016 às 11:26)

O dia aqui acordou fresco e nublado, a minha horta estava bem regada pelo orvalho, uma vez que fica situada num pequeno vale. Agora a esta hora o calor já se começa a sentir, com 23.8°C actuais.
Mínima 19.1°C

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jul 2016 às 11:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> You mean "Temp. mínima mais alta", se fosse essa a mais baixa ninguém conseguia sobreviver
> 
> Nortada continua moderada, rajada máxima de 61 km/h. Um ramo de uma árvore já não aguentou....
> 
> Algumas árvores do jardim não têm folhas, noutras os ramos superiores também não possuem folhas, estarão a morrer?


As árvores devem de estar já a sofrer de stress hídrico, e isso é uma maneira de elas aguentarem o calor, libertando boa parte das folhas, frutos... Mas não quer dizer que morram, a não ser que sejam ainda novas, e aí sim pode m morrer mesmo à sede.




Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jul 2016 às 16:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> As árvores devem de estar já a sofrer de stress hídrico, e isso é uma maneira de elas aguentarem o calor, libertando boa parte das folhas, frutos... Mas não quer dizer que morram, a não ser que sejam ainda novas, e aí sim pode m morrer mesmo à sede.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Offtopic: O problema é que nem se quer chegaram a crescer folhas, por exemplo, na árvore mesmo à minha frente só os ramos inferiores têm folhas. Talvez problemas no transporte de seiva? 

Mínima: *18,3ºC*
Máxima: *30,3ºC
*
Nortada continua, a enfraquecer a esta hora. Rajada máxima de 52 km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2016 às 19:51)

Máxima de apenas *22,3ºC *( Descida interessante, 35.0ºC - 28,1 - 22,3ºC )
Nortada moderada a forte.

Presenciei nortada forte a muito forte, e não foi na Peninha, foi naquele troço na estrada do Cabo da Roca-Malveira entre o entroncamento para Biscaia e o valeiro perto do Mogo, incrível aquela zona, vento violento.
Entretanto, tambem andei pela serra e vi grandes troncos partidos, foi recente, deve  ter sido da nortada de ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2016 às 21:02)

Esta tarde.
Foto  do capacete com perspectiva diferente do habitual das que costumo partilhar.
Na entrada da localidade de Atrozela,Alcabideche, às portas do PNSC.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2016 às 00:29)

Bem fresco na rua, estão *17,3ºC* e nortada moderada a forte e fortes rajadas.


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Jul 2016 às 10:49)

Marquês de Pombal com céu azul, vento fraco e 23º.



jonas_87 disse:


> Foto  do capacete


 Inicio férias na próxima 3ª Feira. Vai ser na Ericeira. Estou tramada!


----------



## criz0r (28 Jul 2016 às 12:17)

Boa tarde, até que enfim uma pausa deste calor infernal, tem sido impossível dormir com estas mínimas tropicais. Ontem e hoje já são dias mais agradáveis com a Nortada a fazer-se sentir. Entretanto a tarde segue com céu limpo, algum calor mas nada comparado com os últimos dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2016 às 21:58)

Boas noites,

Dia quente, sinceramente não esperava,  ainda ontem registei uma maxima de apenas *22,3ºC*.
Hoje subiu aos *29,5ºC*, após minima de *16,6ºC*
T.actual:* 23,3ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (28 Jul 2016 às 22:17)

Boas por aqui dia bem quentinho com a máxima a ir aos 37.0  a mínima foi de 15.4 por agora 25.6 lá fora dentro de casa está difícil suportar o calor.


----------



## Geopower (28 Jul 2016 às 23:53)

Noite segue bem tropical:26,3*C. Vento fraco. Máxima do dia: 32,7*C.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jul 2016 às 01:13)

a máxima de hoje foi *36.3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2016 às 01:23)

A temperatura segue tropical: *23,3ºC*


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2016 às 10:24)

Boas

Aqui mínima de 18,1C ainda so tive 4 mínimas tropicais.. no Algarve apanhei 10 dias seguidos de mínimas tropicais

O dia segue mais uma vez infernal e já estão 29,4ºC, já não se aguenta este calor horrível...não vejo a hora de acabar o maldito Verão


----------



## criz0r (29 Jul 2016 às 10:28)

Bom dia, mais uma noite tropical a juntar a outras tantas deste mês, hoje de manhã na paragem de autocarros o sol já estava bem quentinho isto pelas 8h 10m mais coisa menos coisa. Sigo aqui por Entrecampos com céu limpo, vento inexistente e bastante calor a esta hora.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Jul 2016 às 11:16)

Boas,
Já sigo com *31,4°C*, não estava à espera de tanto calor. A mínima foi tropical, de *22,2°C*. É a 13a deste mês.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2016 às 11:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas,
> Já sigo com *31,4°C*, não estava à espera de tanto calor. A mínima foi tropical, de *22,2°C*. É a 13a deste mês.



Tantas? 
Só tenho 5.
Por exemplo, hoje desceu aos *18,1ºC
________

27,0ºC*

Esta terra com vento nulo fica meio sinistra,não é a mesma.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Jul 2016 às 11:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tantas?
> Só tenho 5.
> Por exemplo, hoje desceu aos *18,1ºC*


Registei mínimas tropicais nestes dias: 7,14,15,16,17,18,19,22,24,25,26,27 e 29(por enquanto). No ano passado também houve 13 mínimas tropicais. 
Devo ter o mesmo número de mínimas tropicais que algumas estações algarvias. 
Entretanto, esta estação em Nova Carnaxide já registou 19 mínimas tropicais. 
https://www.wunderground.com/person...XI2#history/tdata/s20160701/e20160729/mcustom
----------
E começou a descer, sigo com *30,6°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2016 às 12:12)

Atenção a determinadas estações convém fazer sempre um "filtro" aos dados, muitas delas só fazem numero no mapa do wunderground.
____

*28,3ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jul 2016 às 12:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta tarde.
> Foto  do capacete com perspectiva diferente do habitual das que costumo partilhar.
> Na entrada da localidade de Atrozela,Alcabideche, às portas do PNSC.


Realmente é interessante esse capacete, visto que é uma serra com baixa altitude


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Jul 2016 às 12:55)

Davidmpb disse:


> Realmente é interessante esse capacete, visto que é uma serra com baixa altitude


É ainda mais interessante por ser a única serra do país que tem esse capacete quase permanente ao longo do verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2016 às 13:20)

Davidmpb disse:


> Realmente é interessante esse capacete, visto que é uma serra com baixa altitude



É um micro-clima único.
Esta foto tirei exactamente a uma semana atrás ( dia 22)
Cota 420 mts.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jul 2016 às 14:10)

*37.5ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (29 Jul 2016 às 18:32)

boas máxima de 37.8 por agora 34.9


----------



## david 6 (29 Jul 2016 às 18:46)

máxima: *38.3ºC*
minima: *16.2ºC*
actual: *32ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2016 às 20:36)

Por aqui esta semana tem sido abrasadora, praticamente todos os dias tem "nascido" frescos e nublados, mas em poucas horas aquecem e de que maneira.
Agora sigo com 28.8ºC e vento fraco.
máxima 35.5ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jul 2016 às 21:10)

Máxima:* 32,1ºC*
Mínima:* 20,3ºC
*
Durante a noite nem uma brisa de vento, pela tarde vento de SW abafado. Praia deve estar ótima* 





*
Os próximos dias serão de descanso de calor, acho que já todos estamos saturados*  *Temperaturas vão estar abaixo ou dentro da média.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2016 às 01:03)

Boa madrugada,

Extremos dia 29: *18,1ºC* / *30,2ºC*

Curioso como as maximas têm superado as minhas expectativas.
T.actual: *18,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2016 às 01:07)

Continuo impressionado com a estação de Valdonas, no dia 28, máxima de 41ºC, bem que tareia de calor naquelas bandas. 
O extremo oposto, mínima fria na estação da Praia da Rainha, apenas 10,4ºC, aquela inversão é mesmo muito forte, quem diria que a arriba fossil gerasse tanto ar frio e descarregasse o mesmo por ali abaixo.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jul 2016 às 01:20)

*23,2°C* e o céu encontra-se bastante nublado por nuvens baixas vindas de sul. Tão bom este fresquinho!


----------



## VimDePantufas (30 Jul 2016 às 09:49)

Bom dia, hoje por cá está algo mais fresco como esperado, mesmo assim já estão agora 21.0º C


----------



## Candy (30 Jul 2016 às 11:03)

Bom dia, 
Há dias que não tenho nada a reportar outros que... cá vai...
Peniche chove!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sim já é mesmo chuvinha, o meu terraço já tem poças. As ruas estão todas molhadas. Fui ao terraço fiquei com a roupa molhada! 
Houve um sismo às 3h17 da madrugada, que foi sentido por muito poucas pessoas mas que pôs os animais num alvoroço! 

Pronto... ontem queimava, hoje molha e está de tremedeira!


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2016 às 11:09)

Finalmente um dia mais fresco!! Mínima de 18,6ºC

Agora céu muito nublado e 20,1ºC, o sol não tarda ai a aparecer e aquecer o dia, não tanto como nos últimos dias, semanas, meses


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jul 2016 às 13:25)

Boas,
A mínima foi tropical novamente, de *21,7°C*. Por agora sigo com *25,6°C *e céu encoberto.
Há bocado em Lisboa (Alfama):


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jul 2016 às 16:42)

Mínima: *17,5ºC*
Máxima: *25,7ºC*

Até ao meio-dia o vento foi predominante de Sul, agora temos nortada fraca.


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2016 às 16:46)

Que belo dia fresco para refrescar a casa...a máxima não foi ainda alem dos 21,2ºC a humidade está nos 80%


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2016 às 21:06)

Hoje o dia acordou bem fresco, e com uns pequenos chuviscos, que ainda deram para deixar no ar o cheiro a chuva e de terra molhada, como se costuma dizer aqui pelo Ribatejo.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2016 às 21:52)

Boas,
Dia fresco, máxima de apenas *22,1ºC*.
Este sobe e desce é um pouco atrofiante.

Agora: *18,1ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2016 às 09:19)

Bom dia a todos. Noite fresca por cá. A manhã segue fresca e com nevoeiro.


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2016 às 11:22)

Boas

Mínima de 18,0ºC

Hoje o dia está mais quente que ontem ao contrario do previsto 

Sigo com 23,6ºC, 66%Hr e vento nulo, o sol brilha num céu limpo


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2016 às 23:12)

Nortada moderada a forte, mas já soprou forte.
Rajada máxima *76 km/h*.
Velocidade maxima *45 km/h*.
Rajadas continuas acima dos *60 km/h*.
O regresso  à normalidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2016 às 23:33)

wow...rajada de *88,5 km/h*, agora mesmo.
De facto houve um disparo, notei no barulho vindo da rua.

Nenhuma estação bate esta.


----------

